# EL EURIBOR ALCANZA EL DERRIBO INMOBILIARIO



## Burbujo II (19 Dic 2022)

*3,057%*

Encarecimiento medio de cipotecas del 60%.


----------



## ciudadlibre (19 Dic 2022)

de aquellos euribores negativos, vienen estos positivos, que pronto se olvida el remero cipotecado de la felicidad de remar en negativo, ahora en positivo y subiendo vienen los lloros y rechinar de dientes


----------



## Rodolfo Langostino (19 Dic 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (19 Dic 2022)

El 4% en Marzo o antes?


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Dic 2022)

Todavía sigue habiendo apostoles de la caida de tipos a medio plazo ( ¿1 año? ). 

Yo por si acaso ¡tipo fijo!


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Dic 2022)

Nos tocará pagar el pufo a los de siempre para que el PSOE compre votos con nuestro dinero...


----------



## Burbujo II (19 Dic 2022)

*El Banco de España falla en su previsión: los tipos de interés y el euríbor apuntan al 4%*









El Banco de España falla en su previsión: los tipos de interés y el euríbor apuntan al 4%


El Banco de España ha fallado en sus pronósticos sobre la subida de los tipos de interés, ya que apuntan al 4% frente a su cálculo del 2,5%




theobjective.com


----------



## hijo (19 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El Banco de España falla en su previsión: los tipos de interés y el euríbor apuntan al 4%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un 4% todavía sería bajo si se mira la convergencia con la inflación.


----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.

Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



No veo muy claro como le llega el flujo de capital a los jovenes.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2022)

Ver un euribor al 5% ... Ya no es tan inposible ¿No?

El truco va a estar en si vamos a ver esos porcentajes llegar a las rentas fijas para el pueblo llano.

Yo creo que no.


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



El precio de los alquileres se pondrá por la nubes. Los zulos se usarán para blindarse de la inflación y de la imposibilidad de acceder a una Hipoteca


----------



## LionelHutz (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ver un euribor al 5% ... Ya no es tan inposible ¿No?
> 
> El truco va a estar en si vamos a ver esos porcentajes llegar a las rentas fijas para el pueblo llano.
> 
> Yo creo que no.



Una vez que has acostumbrado a los clientes a no cobrar intereses por los depositos, todo son beneficios.

La banca de detalle va a ir muy poco a poco con los intereses por los depositos a vista y con el plazo.


----------



## Burbujo II (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El precio de los alquileres se pondrá por la nubes. Los zulos se usarán para blindarse de la inflación y de la imposibilidad de acceder a una Hipoteca



Si se va más a las nubes solo van a poder alquilar los jeques.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Guillotin (19 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Si se va más a las nubes solo van a poder alquilar los jeques.



Me lo has quitado del teclado, si los alquileres se ponen por la nubes más de lo que ya están ¿Quién va a poder alquilar?.
Los pobretones mileuritas que son la mayoría hasta en Madrid, va a ser que no.


----------



## McMurphy (19 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Si se va más a las nubes solo van a poder alquilar los jeques.



Los padres de los mileuristas les ayudarán a pagar el alquiler


----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El precio de los alquileres se pondrá por la nubes. Los zulos se usarán para blindarse de la inflación y de la imposibilidad de acceder a una Hipoteca



No si limitan el precio del alquiler. Jovenes menores de 50 años, con hipoteca y trabajo, no casa papis ninis. Estos y los Estados seran los beneficiarios en todo occidente mas Japon.

Ahora va a haber un pequeño ajuste con una recesion corta y aumento del desempleo pero a la larga la idea es "desacer" el gran ahorro que salga a la calle via inversion y gasto.


----------



## serie de netflix (19 Dic 2022)

Leon_de_Nemea dijo:


>



NOT Le Happy Merchant Song - YouTube


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2022)

Una pregunta para economistas.

Los bancos normalmente viven de prestar el dinero, y recibir intereses. Pero... ¿Pueden vivir, en una epoca de no-mercado y tipos altos +3% de la rentabilidad de los bonos a 10 años?

Por que llevamos unos 12 años con los tipos por debajo del 2%. ¿Pude ser que nos tiremos ahora 10 años con tipos altos?


----------



## Gonzalor (19 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No veo muy claro como le llega el flujo de capital a los jovenes.



Vía paguitas, cheques culturales y demás mierdas.


----------



## pao chan (19 Dic 2022)

el gobierno no lo permitirá


----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Una pregunta para economistas.
> 
> Los bancos normalmente viven de prestar el dinero, y recibir intereses. Pero... ¿Pueden vivir, en una epoca de no-mercado y tipos altos +3% de la rentabilidad de los bonos a 10 años?
> 
> Por que llevamos unos 12 años con los tipos por debajo del 2%. ¿Pude ser que nos tiremos ahora 10 años con tipos altos?



No soy economista pero la subida de tipos favorece a la banca y encima llevan años ajustando la plantilla y dando otros servicios, como seguros. El verdadero problema para la banca es la implementación de las CBDCs y la IA....no tienen ya ningun sentido y mas con el control total del Estado.


----------



## terraenxebre (19 Dic 2022)

El euribor no es el problema


----------



## valmont (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Una pregunta para economistas.
> 
> Los bancos normalmente viven de prestar el dinero, y recibir intereses. Pero... ¿Pueden vivir, en una epoca de no-mercado y tipos altos +3% de la rentabilidad de los bonos a 10 años?
> 
> Por que llevamos unos 12 años con los tipos por debajo del 2%. ¿Pude ser que nos tiremos ahora 10 años con tipos altos?



Cuando la inflación supera el 5% se tarda un mínimo de 5 años en volver a tenerla al 2%, eso lo puedes ver en cualquier serie histórica de inflación, por eso en esta crisis podemos estar 10 años con tipos por encima del 2%, recuerda que en los 80 y 90 los tipos eran aun mas altos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (19 Dic 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Me lo has quitado del teclado, si los alquileres se ponen por la nubes más de lo que ya están ¿Quién va a poder alquilar?.
> Los pobretones mileuritas que son la mayoría hasta en Madrid, va a ser que no.



Para eso se está incentivando la okupación amigo.

Este sistema está muy bien pensado.

Estamos viendo el socialismo aplicado al ralentí, poco a poco todas las casas con hipotecas iran a parar a alguna entidad pública, y las que no tengan hipoteca, también serán públicas a la larga.

La idea es que, al menos el 80% de propiedad privada pase al estado, para que pueda ser la zanahoria (junto a la renta básica) que darle a la gente para portarse bien con el sistema de crédito social.

Si tienes ranking alto y haces todo lo que el gobierno dice? Te dejo una casa buena. y una renta basica decente.

Tienes un ranking bajo y eres antigobierno? Te pongo un zulo de 20 metros cuadrados en las 3000 viviendas y la renta básica a minimos.

Realmente vamos a flipar con la que se nos viene encima.


----------



## Tackler (19 Dic 2022)

hijo dijo:


> Un 4% todavía sería bajo si se mira la convergencia con la inflación.




El problema es que los bancos no dan una mierda por los depósitos


----------



## Sportacus (19 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Una vez que has acostumbrado a los clientes a no cobrar intereses por los depositos, todo son beneficios.
> 
> La banca de detalle va a ir muy poco a poco con los intereses por los depositos a vista y con el plazo.



Quien en estos momentos tiene depósitos o el dinero al 0%TAE, es porque quiere, mi dinero está todo entre el 2%-2,5% TAE.Y para este verano espero tenerlo mínimo al 3%TAE.


----------



## Kabraloka (19 Dic 2022)

rescate pagado por todos (incluyendo los que la tienen a tipo fijo) en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Ponix (19 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El Banco de España falla en su previsión: los tipos de interés y el euríbor apuntan al 4%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Falla adrede porque estaba cantado.


----------



## Faldo (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



La deuda publica o privada se reduce si se incrementan los ingresos. No por arte de magia si hay inflación.

El gobierno de España ha incrementado los ingresos, pero sigue ampliando deuda. Asi que no se reduce nada. La gente con hipoteca, si no incrementan los salarios lo que haya de inflación, tampoco se reduce nada.


----------



## jijeador (19 Dic 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Quien en estos momentos tiene depósitos o el dinero al 0%TAE, es porque quiere, mi dinero está todo entre el 2%-2,5% TAE.Y para este verano espero tenerlo mínimo al 3%TAE.



Con qué banco?


----------



## Gubelkian (19 Dic 2022)

Debo de reconocer que acertaron los "expertos".

Decían de Euribor al 3% al final del año hace 3 meses.

Por aquel entonces, dado el ritmo de crecimiento, muchos foreros consideraban el 3% en una semana (era Octubre por aquel entonces) y 4-5% al final del año. Pero al final se moderó.

No obstante, el dolor crece y crece sin parar.

Como esto siga así, pronto empezaremos a oir los gritos.


----------



## Sportacus (19 Dic 2022)

jijeador dijo:


> Con qué banco?



Cuenta Facto, Pibank, Sabadell(nuevos clientes hasta 30.000€),Banco BIG,Banco EBN, etc


----------



## Kenthomi (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



Porque?


----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> La deuda publica o privada se reduce si se incrementan los ingresos. No por arte de magia si hay inflación.
> 
> El gobierno de España ha incrementado los ingresos, pero sigue ampliando deuda. Asi que no se reduce nada. La gente con hipoteca, si no incrementan los salarios lo que haya de inflación, tampoco se reduce nada.



Te veo espabilado, si el dinero vale menos también valdrá menos la deuda.

Naturalmente subirán los salarios y se ha anunciado que se reducirá las compras de activos por parte del BCE.


----------



## Faldo (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Te veo espabilado, si el dinero vale menos también valdrá menos la deuda.
> 
> Naturalmente subirán los salarios y se ha anunciado que se reducirá las compras de activos por parte del BCE.



Se reduce el valor de la deuda y de tu salario, el esfuerzo que supone pagar la deuda se mantiene. 

Naturalmente que? Al ritmo de la inflación? de forma retroactiva al poder adquisitivo ya perdido en los dos últimos años? 

Hablo de puta, la tacones.


----------



## nada2 (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Naturalmente subirán los salarios y se ha anunciado que se reducirá las compras de activos por parte del BCE.



Esto está por ver aún...


----------



## pocholito (19 Dic 2022)

Por eso lo hacen están intentando reducir deuda al valer el dinero menos está es la primera fase la segunda es el euro digital quitar el dinero físico de circulación para recaudar más y pagar la deuda la economía sumergida desaparece todo tributa


----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

Faldo dijo:


> Se reduce el valor de la deuda y de tu salario, el esfuerzo que supone pagar la deuda se mantiene.
> 
> Naturalmente que? Al ritmo de la inflación? de forma retroactiva al poder adquisitivo ya perdido en los dos últimos años?
> 
> Hablo de puta, la tacones.



Al ritmo de la inflación no, es lo que digo, pero si lo suficiente para no parar el consumo. No se trata de que los jóvenes sean ricos, sólo que sobrevivan a la vez que extraen el dinero de quien lo posea, reduciendo la deuda global.

Un joven europeo va a tener el mismo poder de compra que un indio en Bombai o un chino en Beijing.


----------



## Avulense64 (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El precio de los alquileres se pondrá por la nubes. Los zulos se usarán para blindarse de la inflación y de la imposibilidad de acceder a una Hipoteca



Ya están por las nubes. No se puede exprimir más a los mileuristas. Lo que se van a poner por las nubes son los impagos .


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (19 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Ya están por las nubes. No se puede exprimir más a los mileuristas. Lo que se van a poner por las nubes son los impagos .



el mercado inmobiliario el unico donde la ley de oferta y demanda se ignora


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Al ritmo de la inflación no, es lo que digo, pero si lo suficiente para no parar el consumo. No se trata de que los jóvenes sean ricos, sólo que sobrevivan a la vez que extraen el dinero de quien lo posea, reduciendo la deuda global.
> 
> Un joven europeo va a tener el mismo poder de compra que un indio en Bombai o un chino en Beijing.



La deuda española, está subiendo en términos nominales y porcentuales con respecto al pib, como nunca lo ha hecho, hay una cuenta en Twitter que va computando la deuda cada hora, está crece en 9 millones de euros a la hora, hemos sobrepasado el 125% del PIB, y a la vez, se está encareciendo el coste de esta, ya va por el 3,xx%, es decir, la inflación no rellena este desvario, que cuando explotará, pues no está claro, hacerlo lo hará, pero lo de que la inflación es la solución a la deuda, ni de coña.


----------



## Omegatron (19 Dic 2022)

pocholito dijo:


> Por eso lo hacen están intentando reducir deuda al valer el dinero menos está es la primera fase la segunda es el euro digital quitar el dinero físico de circulación para recaudar más y pagar la deuda la economía sumergida desaparece todo tributa



La economia sumergida no desaparecerá mientras se pueda pagar en mamadas


----------



## Kolbe (19 Dic 2022)

Las cosas empiezan a implosionar a partir del 4%


----------



## arangul (19 Dic 2022)

vamos,vamos ,pongamos ritmo oficial al hilo


----------



## Sindrogasninadapaqué! (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



Nos metieron en esta mierda robando y nos van a sacar de ella igual.


----------



## centurix (19 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> El 4% en Marzo o antes?



Pues en enero otro medio puntito y en febrero otro, y ya estaríamos, antes de marzo llegaremos. Piensa que en estos días que quedan de mes escalaremos al 3,25 aprox.


----------



## centurix (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> (...) Jovenes menores de 50 años



y ancianos de más de 50...

Hable Vd. con propiedad, la juventud se acaba a los 25, después se es un hombre (o mujer) hecho y derecho. Joder con la eterna adolescencia.


----------



## petete44 (19 Dic 2022)

no era que querian que subieran los tipos por que marc vidal y rallo asi lo dicen?


----------



## peterr (19 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> no era que querian que subieran los tipos por que marc vidal y rallo asi lo dicen?



Rallo dice que es bueno endeudarse, aún con los tipos actuales, que está muy bien.
Que ridículo de experto, por eso los rojos están encantados de que salga en los medios.
Si lo contrario a los rojos es eso, casi prefiero a los rojos.


----------



## Thragg (19 Dic 2022)

Y el que se ha comido su hipoteca a tipo fijo? Que le den por el culo? Ayudamos a los idiotas que eligieron vivir bien en negativo y ahora lloramos...


----------



## arangul (19 Dic 2022)

con el socialismo va haber para todo y para todos,nadie se va quedar fuera,la guerra de ucrania la vamos a ganar,vamos a salir mas fuertes,vamos a parar la extremaderecha,vamos a parar el cambio climatico ,vamos a tener helado de postre,vamos a salvar las cuentas del pis y la ser,vamos a pagar las licencias que compraron en su dia los taxistas ,vamos hacer que los independentistas amen la constitucion,vamos acabar con el patriarcado y los marichulos opresores de la mujer,vamos acabar con los toros,vamos ,vamos.......vamos vamos ser felices por decreto


----------



## Proto (19 Dic 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Me lo has quitado del teclado, si los alquileres se ponen por la nubes más de lo que ya están ¿Quién va a poder alquilar?.
> Los pobretones mileuritas que son la mayoría hasta en Madrid, va a ser que no.



Coliving entre 5 o más


----------



## Guillotin (19 Dic 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Quien en estos momentos tiene depósitos o el dinero al 0%TAE, es porque quiere, mi dinero está todo entre el 2%-2,5% TAE.Y para este verano espero tenerlo mínimo al 3%TAE.





arangul dijo:


> vamos,vamos ,pongamos ritmo al hilo



*Y chinitas.*


----------



## arangul (19 Dic 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> *Y chinitas.*



esto es para los pajilleros,mandalas a guarderia,aqui necesitamos ritmo


----------



## Bibliotecario* (19 Dic 2022)

Yo voy a esperar a enero a ver los depósitos españoles si se mueven un poco y meto unos cuantos miles de euros que ahora mismo las condiciones son draconianas.

En enero ya nuevo el dinero sí o sí.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guillotin (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

centurix dijo:


> y ancianos de más de 50...
> 
> Hable Vd. con propiedad, la juventud se acaba a los 25, después se es un hombre (o mujer) hecho y derecho. Joder con la eterna adolescencia.



Desde el punto de vista hipotecario un treintañero es un adolescente...cuantos menores de 30 están hipotecados?

Los jubilados/langostos tan denostados por burbuja también los van a sacrificar, sus pensiones van a ir perdiendo poder de compra.

También las kakunas están bajando rápidamente este asunto, al igual que los más caros para la seguridad social...

No penséis ingenuamente que esto lo han elaborado los expertos de Antonia Sánchez, es un plan global para las economías occidentales, contando con los aliados anglos de Asia pacífico.


----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ver un euribor al 5% ... Ya no es tan inposible ¿No?
> 
> El truco va a estar en si vamos a ver esos porcentajes llegar a las rentas fijas para el pueblo llano.
> 
> Yo creo que no.



A ver, se trata de esquilmar a la gente, no de enriquecerlos, justo lo que quieren es o que te gastes el dinero o que lo pierdas parado en el banco con una tipo de interes inferior a la inflación.

Esto es para los próximos 15-20 años, no es una broma transitoria.

Han cambiado las reglas...de una economía "capitalista" a una economía dirigista por los gobiernos donde los bancos centrales han perdido todo el poder.

Por cierto los que se vayan a jubilar en 15 años ya pueden ir buscando un plan B.

Aquel viejo dicho de los 90 de vive de tus padres hasta que puedas vivir de tus hijos tienen todo el sentido...mínimo 3 hijos. Je,je.


----------



## Talosgüevos (19 Dic 2022)

Pero lo importante es que estamos jodiendo a Rusia para que EEUU intente meter a Ucrania en la OTAN, Los remeros están contentos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## petete44 (19 Dic 2022)

peterr dijo:


> Rallo dice que es bueno endeudarse, aún con los tipos actuales, que está muy bien.
> Que ridículo de experto, por eso los rojos están encantados de que salga en los medios.
> Si lo contrario a los rojos es eso, casi prefiero a los rojos.



dice eso? es un imbecil realmente, lo mejor es que no tiene empresa alguna el ejperto de tan capitalistoo que es


----------



## petete44 (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> A ver, se trata de esquilmar a la gente, no de enriquecerlos, justo lo que quieren es o que te gastes el dinero o que lo pierdas parado en el banco con una tipo de interes inferior a la inflación.
> 
> Esto es para los próximos 15-20 años, no es una broma transitoria.
> 
> ...



ni eso por que siguen con empleo publico improductivo,asi que vivir de los hijos dificil


----------



## ciberobrero (19 Dic 2022)

No os hagais pajillas tampoco









30-Year Fixed Rate Mortgage Average in the United States


View data of the average interest rate, calculated weekly, of fixed-rate mortgages with a 30-year repayment term.



fred.stlouisfed.org





Hay papeletas que se vaya pa'bajo y en Europa con un lag de ... 6 meses?

Que estan haciendo los bancos? vender fijas o variables?


----------



## Yomimo (19 Dic 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Quien en estos momentos tiene depósitos o el dinero al 0%TAE, es porque quiere, mi dinero está todo entre el 2%-2,5% TAE.Y para este verano espero tenerlo mínimo al 3%TAE.



Donde?


----------



## SPQR (19 Dic 2022)

Lo van a pagar los ricos, y tal.

No hay problema, son hilillos de plastelinah. La impresora lo aguanta todo.

Grazie, Antonio.


----------



## Destro (19 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No veo muy claro como le llega el flujo de capital a los jovenes.



+1. Aunque mejor no lo pensemos, que igual damos ideas 

Un ejm: subidas del SMI, que es lo que va a cobrar buena parte de la juventud en sus primeros años laborales, y muchos de ellos casi toda su vida.

Otro ejm: vía "AYUDA" para el alquiler. Dar 300€/mes para jóvenes trabajadores que se emancipen. Se quita ese dinero a quien tiene más que ellos, se les da a los jóvenes y al final vulve a los caseros, que su mayor parte no son jóvenes  En realidad es como el oro que venía a España, que más que venir PASABA por España.


----------



## terro6666 (19 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Ver un euribor al 5% ... Ya no es tan inposible ¿No?
> 
> El truco va a estar en si vamos a ver esos porcentajes llegar a las rentas fijas para el pueblo llano.
> 
> Yo creo que no.



Al 5 no pero a un 4 seguramente, entonces meterere 200k Merkels a 20 años y será mi plan de jubilación


----------



## Destro (19 Dic 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Me lo has quitado del teclado, si los alquileres se ponen por la nubes más de lo que ya están ¿Quién va a poder alquilar?.
> Los pobretones mileuritas que son la mayoría hasta en Madrid, va a ser que no.



Pueden dar "AYUDAS" al alquiler, mayores de las que ya han dado. Los jóvenes además votarán a esos partidos, porque les ayudarán con el alquiler, si darse cuenta de que ese dinero en realidad es para los caseros.

Es como con la desgravación por vivienda, que lo que consiguió es que subieran más y más, al final beneficiando no al comprador sino al promotor y a los especuladores.


----------



## BigJoe (19 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> NOT Le Happy Merchant Song - YouTube


----------



## BigJoe (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



España tiene una deuda pública que asciende a alrededor de 130% del PIB y las pensiones, junto con los pagos de los intereses de la deuda, copan ya la mitad de los Presupuesto Generales del Estado.

No es solo que lo que digas no sea cierto, sino que es precisamente al revés, España es un país de y para yayos, que son el grueso de los votos, y sus pensiones públicas se pagan con deudas y fondos europes "Next Generation", un nombre que les viene al pelo, porque te indica claramente quien va a pagar este despilfarro.


----------



## opilano (19 Dic 2022)

Ya ha pasado por el hilo el POBRE que, autojustificando su cagadón, pretende generar algún tipo de envidia con su cipoteca a tipo fijo?


----------



## Hamtel (19 Dic 2022)




----------



## Sportacus (19 Dic 2022)

jijeador dijo:


> Con qué banco?



Mensaje nº 28


----------



## sirpask (19 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Al 5 no pero a un 4 seguramente, entonces meterere 200k Merkels a 20 años y será mi plan de jubilación



Yo apostaria que ese 4% no va a llegar al pueblo llano. Un 2 máximo.


----------



## ako (19 Dic 2022)

petete44 dijo:


> dice eso? es un imbecil realmente, lo mejor es que no tiene emprea alguna el ejperto de tan capitalistoo que es





BigJoe dijo:


> España tiene una deuda pública que asciende a alrededor de 130% del PIB y las pensiones, junto con los pagos de los intereses de la deuda, copan ya la mitad de los Presupuesto Generales del Estado.
> 
> No es solo que lo que digas no sea cierto, sino que es precisamente al revés, España es un país de y para yayos, que son el grueso de los votos, y sus pensiones públicas se pagan con deudas y fondos europes "Next Generation", un nombre que les viene al pelo, porque te indica claramente quien va a pagar este despilfarro.



Tiene que pasar varias cosas: inflacion alta mas de 4-6%, tipos ligeramente inferiores, aumento significativo de PIB y aumento de la productividad aumento de salarios...en 20 años muchas de las pensiones mas altas ya no seran necesarias pagarlas, las nuevas pensiones seran mas bajas...se va implementar las monedas digitales aumentando la recaudacion y seguramente la RBU.....

Luego puede aparecer un cisne blanco en tema energetico, pero esto es mas wishful thinking que otra cosa...


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



Interesa. Puedes poner fuente?


----------



## Frankyyyy21 (19 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Tiene que pasar varias cosas: inflacion alta mas de 4-6%, tipos ligeramente inferiores, aumento significativo de PIB y aumento de la productividad aumento de salarios...en 20 años muchas de las pensiones mas altas ya no seran necesarias pagarlas, las nuevas pensiones seran mas bajas...se va implementar las monedas digitales aumentando la recaudacion y seguramente la RBU.....
> 
> Luego puede aparecer un cisne blanco en tema energetico, pero esto es mas wishful thinking que otra cosa...



En 20 años aproximadamente, un poco más, unos 25, será cuando más pensiones haya que pagar, no va a subir la productividad porque eso mismo haría que subiesen las pensiones máximas, o una cosa u otra, no las 2, así que en 15 años máximo, estamos en la miseria absoluta, de no pasar algo antes.


----------



## petete44 (20 Dic 2022)




----------



## SaRmY (20 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> *Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados* y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



Ese es el truco que funcionó en la década de los 70' y le sirvió a países como UK para reducir su enorme deuda, pero ahora ya no funciona porque la productividad laboral de casi todos los países occidentales lleva más de una década cayendo año tras año. Aparte de esto, en cuanto llevas 2 o 3 años seguidos con una alta inflación, el PIB se estanca o directamente entra en terreno negativo y en ese momento (puede ser el año 2023 o 2024) casi ningún país será capaz de reducir la deuda y por el camino te habrás cargado una buena parte del consumo, industria, disolución de empresas, confianza en la moneda y un largo etc.


----------



## Rescatador (20 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Desde el punto de vista hipotecario un treintañero es un adolescente...cuantos menores de 30 están hipotecados?
> 
> *Los jubilados/langostos tan denostados por burbuja también los van a sacrificar, sus pensiones van a ir perdiendo poder de compra.*
> 
> ...









en 2023 aumento pensiones contributivas: 8,5%
en 2023 aumento pensiones no contributivas: 15%









Esta es la cantidad exacta que aumentarán todas las pensiones en 2023


El Gobierno anunció que estas ayudas irán ligadas al IPC medio anual




www.diariodemallorca.es






Pensión media de jubilación: de 1.256,9 € actuales a 1.363,8 € - 106,9 euros más.
Pensión media de viudedad: de 780,17 € actuales a 846,5 € - 66,33 euros más.
Pensión media del sistema: de 1.092,18 € actuales a 1.185 € - 92,82 euros más.
Pensión máxima: De 2.820 € actuales a 3.059,7 € - 239,7 euros más.
Pensión mínima (para jubilados sin cónyuges a cargo): De 721,70 € actuales a 783,04 € - 61,34 euros más.


----------



## terro6666 (20 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo apostaria que ese 4% no va a llegar al pueblo llano. Un 2 máximo.



Ya hay al 2 siempre es 1 punto menos que las hipotecas


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

ciudadlibre dijo:


> de aquellos euribores negativos, vienen estos positivos, que pronto se olvida el remero cipotecado de la felicidad de remar en negativo, ahora en positivo y subiendo vienen los lloros y rechinar de dientes



Preveo lloros y rechinar de carteras.


Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> El 4% en Marzo o antes?



Cuando se hablaba de "3% en Navidades" muchos se reían.

El Euribor es como la inflación. Hay "de segunda ronda".

4% antes del 1 de marzo. Mi previsión.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



Es un planteamiento lógico.

No obstante, ese planteamiento no encaja con el escenario necesario para el "Big Reset".


Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (20 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: reducir la deuda de los Estados y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.



Y cómo se transfiere el dinero a los jóvenes?? Como no haya subida de sueldos... Eso no se va a dar


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El precio de los alquileres se pondrá por la nubes. Los zulos se usarán para blindarse de la inflación y de la imposibilidad de acceder a una Hipoteca



Eso es ir a un "No-Mercado".



Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

McMurphy dijo:


> Los padres de los mileuristas les ayudarán a pagar el alquiler



Error.

Les convencerán para que "se muden a la casa en el pueblo y teletrabajen desde allí".


Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> No soy economista pero la subida de tipos favorece a la banca y encima llevan años ajustando la plantilla y dando otros servicios, como seguros. El verdadero problema para la banca es la implementación de las CBDCs y la IA....no tienen ya ningun sentido y mas con el control total del Estado.



La Banca es capaz de tumbar a un Estado.



Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Quien en estos momentos tiene depósitos o el dinero al 0%TAE, es porque quiere, mi dinero está todo entre el 2%-2,5% TAE.Y para este verano espero tenerlo mínimo al 3%TAE.



Yo, por un mísero 3%, no me arriesgo a dejar mi dinero depositado en un banco.

Me llamó la atención ver a BBVA (Banco Francés) ofrecer depósitos a 1 MES, con una remuneración cercana al 5% (mensual, creo recordar) en Buenos Aires.

Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (20 Dic 2022)

Proto dijo:


> Coliving entre 5 o más



O sea, al "Piso Patera" los progres le llaman "Coliving".


Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98


----------



## InKilinaTor (20 Dic 2022)

No se si había alguien engañado, pero la lógica y el sentido común dicen que el euribor debe estar entre el 2.5 y el 3.5 , el dinero no es gratis.

Ahora hay que compensar estos los de 0 y como siempre, los de abajo llevaremos la carga.


----------



## remosinganas (20 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *El Banco de España falla en su previsión: los tipos de interés y el euríbor apuntan al 4%*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BALLA!!


----------



## zirick (20 Dic 2022)

Aún hay liquidez, aún no hay embargos ejecutándose, queda mucho por andar todavía.
De momento hay un parón en firma de nuevas hipotecas que irá a peor éstos meses.
Le doy algo más de año y medio para el caos inmobiliario si el euribor se mantiene al 3%. Si sigue subiendo y llega al 5-6% entonces sí que habrá fiesta de la buena en menos de seis meses.


----------



## Libertyforall (20 Dic 2022)

zirick dijo:


> Aún hay liquidez, aún no hay embargos ejecutándose, queda mucho por andar todavía.
> De momento hay un parón en firma de nuevas hipotecas que irá a peor éstos meses.
> Le doy algo más de año y medio para el caos si el euribor se mantiene al 3%. Si sigue subiendo y llega al 5-6% entonces sí que habrá fiesta de la buena en menos de seis meses.



La gente ha sido capaz de soltar que tipos de 1,5 son altos. 

Y sí, si los tipos han estado en 0 no es por casualidad, ni por caridad de los bancos centrales.


----------



## Cometa Lorada (20 Dic 2022)

Se viene una buena ruina...


----------



## pepeluismi (20 Dic 2022)

Los que compraron para alquilar con hipoteca me nutre que se coman de un 5% pa'rriba de intereses


----------



## LionelHutz (20 Dic 2022)

Destro dijo:


> +1. Aunque mejor no lo pensemos, que igual damos ideas
> 
> Un ejm: subidas del SMI, que es lo que va a cobrar buena parte de la juventud en sus primeros años laborales, y muchos de ellos casi toda su vida.
> 
> Otro ejm: vía "AYUDA" para el alquiler. Dar 300€/mes para jóvenes trabajadores que se emancipen. Se quita ese dinero a quien tiene más que ellos, se les da a los jóvenes y al final vulve a los caseros, que su mayor parte no son jóvenes  En realidad es como el oro que venía a España, que más que venir PASABA por España.



Si, pero curiosamente... esos dos puntos tienen una valvula que desagua en los langostos.

la subida del SMI implica la subida en la aportación a la seguridad social, que va a pensiones, que va al bolsillo langosto.

la ayuda de 300€ al alquiler va directo al propietario, que es un langosto y que subiera el precio en consonancia. Dejando al joven con el mismo poder adquisitivo que si no le hubieran dado ninguna ayuda.



¿Me equivoco?


----------



## ransomraff (20 Dic 2022)

Y todo esto con los tipos reales más negativos de la historia.

Si los tipos fuesen no ya positivos, si no neutros igualando a la inflación...


----------



## Nelsonvigum (20 Dic 2022)

centurix dijo:


> y ancianos de más de 50...
> 
> Hable Vd. con propiedad, la juventud se acaba a los 25, después se es un hombre (o mujer) hecho y derecho. Joder con la eterna adolescencia.



Vivimos en tiempos de O̶b̶s̶o̶l̶e̶s̶c̶e̶n̶c̶i̶a̶ adolescencia programada


----------



## HUEVOS PACO E HIJOS S.L (20 Dic 2022)

Guillotin dijo:


> Me lo has quitado del teclado, si los alquileres se ponen por la nubes más de lo que ya están ¿Quién va a poder alquilar?.
> Los pobretones mileuritas que son la mayoría hasta en Madrid, va a ser que no.



Ahí empezará la era del Pali-Yuga: palilleros y coleccionistas de tochos se enfrentarán en una épica batalla por la carroña de los depauperados remeros. Hasta ahora han convivido y se han retroalimentado, pero en las grandes ciudades la cosa ya está empezando a oler demasiado, solo sobreviven, sin sueldazo, los que están dispuestos a vivir como cucarachas y/o eternos estudiantes. Si apretan otro poco se van a quedar sin nadie que les ponga los cafeses, les lleve las pizzas o les limpie las oficinas de la consultora.


----------



## Javiser (20 Dic 2022)

A ver, no nos flipemos tampoco que es un índice muy normalito. No es ni alto .

Lo que pasa es que hemos estado tanto tiempo en euribor negativo que nos hemos creído que eso era lo normal 

Quiero recordar que en 2008 el euribor llegó a 5%


----------



## bigplac (20 Dic 2022)

Via sueldo inflactado. 
Ahora el abuelo tiene 300.000€ en el banco y el nieto un sueldo de mil euros. 
Si tras 10 años de inflacion el nieto tiene un sueldo de 2000 y el abuelo sigue con sus 300, la diferencia se habra reducido a la mitad


LionelHutz dijo:


> No veo muy claro como le llega el flujo de capital a los jovenes.


----------



## LionelHutz (20 Dic 2022)

bigplac dijo:


> Via sueldo inflactado.
> Ahora el abuelo tiene 300.000€ en el banco y el nieto un sueldo de mil euros.
> Si tras 10 años de inflacion el nieto tiene un sueldo de 2000 y el abuelo sigue con sus 300, la diferencia se habra reducido a la mitad



¿pero ese joven es funcionario?
¿quien le va a subir el sueldo?
los sueldos llevan congelados 2 decadas.


----------



## bigplac (20 Dic 2022)

Si y no. Ninguna medida es mágica
Pero está sobradamente demostrado que el primero que recibe el dinero tiene ventaja. Por eso ahora mismo el dinerito fresco del BCE lo cojen los bancos.

La ayuda al alquiler pues por supuesto que en su mayor parte acabara en los bolsillos de los propietarios. Pero no toda, y algún inquilino en lugar de pagar los 300, quizás pague 200 y 100 para el. O trandrá contrato de 5 años al que le quedan 3.

Se le da una ventaja al inquilino, si luego no la aprovecha porque el langosto es mas listo, o mas poderoso, es otro tema



LionelHutz dijo:


> Si, pero curiosamente... esos dos puntos tienen una valvula que desagua en los langostos.
> 
> la subida del SMI implica la subida en la aportación a la seguridad social, que va a pensiones, que va al bolsillo langosto.
> 
> ...


----------



## Destro (20 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Si, pero curiosamente... esos dos puntos tienen una valvula que desagua en los langostos.
> 
> la subida del SMI implica la subida en la aportación a la seguridad social, que va a pensiones, que va al bolsillo langosto.
> 
> ...



Lo que dices es totalmente correcto y el dinero al final va a donde dices, tras pasar por el joven. No obstante, igual en algún momento futuro, dada la dinámica que puede seguir el mercado y el decremento/cambio de la población, se da con un canto en los dientes sólo por seguir cobrando igual+IPC.

También el gobierno puede poner límites: ayuda sólo para alquileres hasta tal importe, para evitar el incremento que puede provocar la ayuda, y que sólo varíen después con el IPC.


----------



## Burbujo II (20 Dic 2022)

*3,118*


----------



## centurix (20 Dic 2022)

Pepito of the palotes dijo:


> Yo, por un mísero 3%, no me arriesgo a dejar mi dinero depositado en un banco.
> 
> Me llamó la atención ver a BBVA (Banco Francés) ofrecer depósitos a 1 MES, con una remuneración cercana al 5% (mensual, creo recordar) en Buenos Aires.
> 
> Enviado desde mi OLIVETTI LINEA-98



Argentina tuvo el año pasado una inflación del 50%, y luego hay que ver en qué moneda te ofrece qué interés.


----------



## centurix (20 Dic 2022)

pepeluismi dijo:


> Los que compraron para alquilar con hipoteca me nutre que se coman de un 5% pa'rriba de intereses



Los intereses te los desgravas en la declaración de la Renta, son neutros a esos efectos.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> Todavía sigue habiendo apostoles de la caida de tipos a medio plazo ( ¿1 año? ).
> 
> Yo por si acaso ¡tipo fijo!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1297782



Presente.

Cuando el año que viene se vea que no había espiral inflacionaria sino un mero escalón de precios por el cambio del paradigma productivo, y la subida de tipos nos haya sumido en una recesión de tres pares, veremos lo alto que vuelan los "halcones".


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

centurix dijo:


> Los intereses te los desgravas en la declaración de la Renta, son neutros a esos efectos.



No se flipe.

Para empezar, eso será para las hipotecas previas a la supresión de la desgravación.
Y para continuar, como mucho hasta 9015 leros por declarante.

De que el problema para los perjudicados va a ser afrontar la cuota, no que pagues muchos intereses, ya si eso hablamos más tarde.


----------



## centurix (20 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> No se flipe.
> 
> Para empezar, eso será para las hipotecas previas a la supresión de la desgravación.
> Y para continuar, como mucho hasta 9015 leros por declarante.
> ...



No hablamos de vivienda habitual, hablamos de cosas diferentes. Si compras una vivienda apalancado y la destinas al alquiler, los intereses minoran los ingresos en la declaración de la renta.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

centurix dijo:


> No hablamos de vivienda habitual, hablamos de cosas diferentes. Si compras una vivienda apalancado y la destinas al alquiler, los intereses minoran los ingresos en la declaración de la renta.



Teniendo en cuenta que la ley permite amortizar anualmente el 3% del coste de la compra y contarlo como gasto, cualquiera que haya comprado zulo apalancado para alquilar en los últimos 15 años no creo que vaya a ahorrarse muchos impuestos por ese camino.

Y para eso, no te ahorrarías todos los intereses, sino sólo un porcentaje igual a tu tipo diferencial de IRPF.

Es decir, que (imagine) si compró un piso por 200.000 leros más gastos (ponga 230.000 en total) y lo alquila por 1000 al mes, de sus 12000 anuales de ingresos ya de primeras puede restar 6900 por amortización del activo. Sume IBI, basuras y comunidad, y se van tranquilamente otros 1000.
De los 4100 restantes, pagaría usted (ponga) el 45% siendo generosos (tramo de 60k a 600k€), o más probablemente el 37%-
O sea, de 1500 a 1800 leros.

Con una deuda pendiente de 150.000 y un interés del 1%, pagaría usted 1500€ de intereses al año, se los podría deducir de los ingresos por alquiler y se ahorraría entre 550 y 700€ de impuestos. Con lo que la financiación le estaría costando entre 800 y 1000€

Con la misma deuda pendiente y un interés del 4%, pagaría usted 6000€ de intereses al año, de los que *sólo se podría deducir 4100 *(porque era lo que quedaba por deducir de los ingresos del alquiler tras considerar otros gastos), ahorrándose esos 1500-1800€ que decíamos antes...
con lo que ahora la financiación le estaría costando entre 4200 y 4500€ al año.

O sea que sí, algo amortigua el golpe, pero de neutros nasti de plasti.


----------



## Lemavos (20 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Presente.
> 
> Cuando el año que viene se vea que no había espiral inflacionaria sino un mero escalón de precios por el cambio del paradigma productivo, y la subida de tipos nos haya sumido en una recesión de tres pares, veremos lo alto que vuelan los "halcones".



El cambio de paradigma productivo crece debajo de las piedras? JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS 

La subida de precios es debido a la década que llevamos con dinero gratis para todos, ahora a reeeeeeeeeeeemar VIVIDOR del dinero gratuito. 

Vienen 2 décadas de tipos al 6%.


----------



## centurix (20 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la ley permite amortizar anualmente el 3% del coste de la compra (…)



hay muchas variables y está generalizado, pero FYI, el 3% de amortización no incluye el suelo, el suelo no se amortiza.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

centurix dijo:


> hay muchas variables y está generalizado, pero FYI, el 3% de amortización no incluye el suelo, el suelo no se amortiza.



Cierto, hace ya mucho que dejé de ser casero y se me olvidan los detalles.

Pero vamos, que lo que es seguro es que más de la mitad de los intereses te los comes con patatas, porque como mucho de impuestos te ahorras el tipo diferencial.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

Lemavos dijo:


> El cambio de paradigma productivo crece debajo de las piedras? JUASJUASJUAS JUASJUASJUAS
> 
> La subida de precios es debido a la década que llevamos con dinero gratis para todos, ahora a reeeeeeeeeeeemar VIVIDOR del dinero gratuito.
> 
> Vienen 2 décadas de tipos al 6%.



El cambio de paradigma productivo vino con las estrecheces de la pandemia, cuando se vio que dejar que todo se fabricara en Casa Dios era una idea mejorable, porque cuando las ganas de joder aprietan, China se queda sus cosas y a ti te dan por culo.

Y las cadenas logísticas tampoco se han recuperado todavía (si es que lo hacen).

También la obsesión con el CO2 ha encarecido la energía, que a su vez encarece todo lo demás, pero con un cierto decalaje temporal.

Además, hemos sufrido un shock de oferta (dos años de producción al ralentí) y una liberación de demanda embalsada (dos años sin poder gastar a placer), pero eso también pasará.

Todo eso se ha visto reflejado en precios a partir del segundo semestre de 2021, así que hasta que el IPC no deje de incluir esos meses de reajuste de precios, va a parecer que la inflación está desbocada. El año que viene por estas fechas hablamos.

El dinero gratis... el dinero gratis lleva más de 10 años apenas conteniendo el iceberg deflacionario de la monstruosa deuda falsa (=deuda que no se va a devolver nunca, porque los deudores son muertos vivientes a los que no se deja quebrar... y eso incluye a los ESTADOS).

Hemos tenido tipos al cero y barra libre de liquidez AÑOS Y AÑOS, y ni por esas había manera de cumplir el mandato del BCE del 2% de inflación.

¿Y de pronto, la culpa de la inflación la tiene lo que no tuvo cojones a provocar inflación ni cuando tenían la impresora a todo lo que daba?

No sé, Rick.


----------



## joser_jr (20 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Nos tocará pagar el pufo a los de siempre para que el PSOE compre votos con nuestro dinero...



Porque todo el mundo sabe que el Euribor es culpa del PSOE..........


----------



## joser_jr (20 Dic 2022)

LionelHutz dijo:


> No veo muy claro como le llega el flujo de capital a los jovenes.



Si se actualizan los sueldos con el IPC, sí que les llegaría. Otra cosa es que no se actualicen los sueldos al nivel del IPC (como está pasando en España).

De todas formas, los principales beneficiados no serían los jovenes que no se han emancipado, serían los hipotecados sin ahorros.

Si inflación es un 10% y la hipoteca te sube un 3%, estás ganando dinero.


----------



## joser_jr (20 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> También la obsesión con el CO2 ha encarecido la energía, que a su vez encarece todo lo demás, pero con un cierto decalaje temporal.



Los costes del CO2 no son responsables ni del 10% de la subida de la energía.


----------



## Smiling Jack (20 Dic 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Los costes del CO2 no son responsables ni del 10% de la subida de la energía.



Dicks in vinegar.

Los costes del CO2 han hecho que muchas fuentes fósiles sean irrentables.
Eso ha concentrado la demanda energética de regulación (de la que hay que tirar cuando las renovables no dan) en el gas, lo cual ha encarecido el precio del gas.
Y como el precio del MWh del gas es el que marca el de toda la producción eléctrica, pues toda la electricidad ha subido.

Además, al castigar a las fuentes menos limpias, Europa ha perdido autonomía energética y se ha quedado a merced de sus proveedores de gas...

...uno de los cuales podría ser o no un autócrata con ínfulas de zar, que contaba con que Europa no piara PRECISAMENTE porque si les corta el gas se van al guano.

Y va Europa y no sólo pía, sino que "le impone sanciones" y "topes", como si el problema lo tuviera el zaroide, no Europa.

Todo eso, porque los costes del CO2 lisiaron la independencia energética europea. Hay que mirar un poco más allá.


----------



## Gonzalor (20 Dic 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Porque todo el mundo sabe que el Euribor es culpa del PSOE..........



¿Y eso qué tiene que ver? Yo a lo que voy es a que el gobierno del PSOE nos va a ROBAR dinero a todos para "rescatar" a los imbéciles que se pasaron de listos contratando hipotecas variables porque eran más baratas que las fijas.
Y sí, gran parte de la culpa de que el BCE haya estado imprimiendo dinero como si no hubiera un mañana es del PSOE.


----------



## Rescatador (20 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Hace poco escuche a un analista suizo y creo que va bien encaminado, este es el plan:
> Mantener la inflación alta durante un tiempo indefinido. Los tipos subiran pero no lo suficiente. Con una inflación larga en el tiempo de consiguen dos cosas: *reducir la deuda de los Estados* y la privada y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.
> 
> Es decir la gente con ahorros o se mueve o les van a quitar todo via inflacion en 10 años.







































Deuda Pública de España 2022


En octubre la deuda pública ha disminuido en 6.645 millones de euros respecto a septiembre, de forma que ha pasado de 1.503.799 millones a 1.497.154 millones.Así pues, la deuda en octubre ha sido del 115,29% del PIB y la deuda per capita, que ha descendido este mes, ha sido de 31.443 €. Si la...




datosmacro.expansion.com





La *deuda per capita* es de *31.443 € por habitante.*​


----------



## Rescatador (20 Dic 2022)

ako dijo:


> Los jubilados/langostos tan denostados por burbuja también los van a sacrificar, sus pensiones van a ir perdiendo poder de compra.





ako dijo:


> y transferir el dinero de los ahorradores a los jovenes.


----------



## Burbujo II (21 Dic 2022)

*3,176%*


----------



## jota1971 (21 Dic 2022)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Y cómo se transfiere el dinero a los jóvenes?? Como no haya subida de sueldos... Eso no se va a dar



El dinero se transfiere a los jóvenes dando ayudas por hijos como en Francia, ayudar solo a los viejos te convierte en un geriátrico...


----------



## Avulense64 (21 Dic 2022)

joser_jr dijo:


> Si se actualizan los sueldos con el IPC, sí que les llegaría. Otra cosa es que no se actualicen los sueldos al nivel del IPC (como está pasando en España).
> 
> De todas formas, los principales beneficiados no serían los jovenes que no se han emancipado, serían los hipotecados sin ahorros.
> 
> *Si inflación es un 10% y la hipoteca te sube un 3%, estás ganando dinero.*



Si no te suben el sueldo un 10% no.


----------



## Burbujo II (22 Dic 2022)

*3,192*


----------



## Ponix (22 Dic 2022)

Smiling Jack dijo:


> Dicks in vinegar.
> 
> Los costes del CO2 han hecho que muchas fuentes fósiles sean irrentables.
> Eso ha concentrado la demanda energética de regulación (de la que hay que tirar cuando las renovables no dan) en el gas, lo cual ha encarecido el precio del gas.
> ...



La excusa del co2 es para reducir la demanda de hidrocarburos, al igual que la guerra ucraniana. No hay energía fosil para siempre y lo saben desde hace décadas.

Dispondrán de energía los que gestionen mucho dinero y no es para evitar un cambio climático, es para convertir la energía en un bien de lujo. 

El mundo en unos años funcionará con mucha mas IA y menos población.


----------



## Burbujo II (23 Dic 2022)

*3,238*


----------



## Ponix (23 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,238*



A ver si estalla todo ya de una puta vez


----------



## Burbujo II (27 Dic 2022)

*3,265*


----------



## Besucher (27 Dic 2022)

Prácticamente 40 pbs desde inicios de diciembre.

Ya casi se ha comido la subida de tipos del BCE.

La velocidad con la que lo ha hecho demuestra que el mercado, la economía, demandan esa subida de tipos, y aún mucho más, ya que si no fuese necesaria la subida del Euribor no se adaptaría con esa velocidad. El mercado está intervenido desde el momento en el que no quieren que los tipos se acerquen al IPC; pero la realidad es muy tozuda.

Los tipos se tendrían que acercar lo más y más rápidamente posible a la inflación subyacente, y todo lo que no sea eso es alargar la agonía e intentar que la recesión llegue sin hacer mucho ruido (la táctica de la rana, again) pero que hará que se alargue mucho más de lo que podría ser.

Y sino, que los todopoderosos del BCE miren hacia la FED y entiendan, como ya no hicieron después de 2008, que sólo hay una manera de atajar estos asuntos.

La otra solución, que se espera para marzo, creo, es la de no emisión de nueva deuda. Quizá eso mantenga un poco en raya todo, y puedan rascar con la basura adherida después de años y años de impresora y helicópteros.

La lagarta se va a ver obligada a subir de nuevo 50 puntos (aunque deberían ser 75, hasta el punto si el dinero no fuese tan temeroso a los cambios).


----------



## Relisys (27 Dic 2022)

Su puta madre. Afortunadamente me pilla ya con poca cantidad y no es mas que un leve contratiempo, pero toda la peña que se ha metido en cipotecones en estos ultimos 3-5 años y andan en la fase inicial pagando casi todo en interes, VAN A FLIPAR. Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es como es posible que, aun asi, la vivienda no haya empezado a caer en picado. Es biblica la querencia del español por los ladrillos. Dicen que el amigo del hombre es el perro. Del español, no desde luego.


----------



## hijo (27 Dic 2022)

Sigue subiendo, poco pero sube. Hoy esperaba una bajada así q esto significa que el interbancario está muy tenso.

Se ha cumplido el 3% a final de año, lo q deja a muchas hipotecas con diferencial al 4%.

La cuesta de enero va a ser muy dura.


----------



## Cabrejas (27 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,057%*
> 
> Encarecimiento medio de cipotecas del 60%.



Vamos a ver, no hay absolutamente nadie que tenga problema con euribor al 3 o al 5%.

Mi piso de alquiler vale 1000, yo estoy pagando hipoteca 400 y pico, si me sube al 3 y pico pagaré 600 euros, si sube al 5 pagaré 700, muchísimo menos que el alquiler.

El punto en el la cuota se iguala al alquiler esta en más de un 8%, hasta entonces NO VA A CAMBIAR NADA.



Enviado desde mi SM-A505FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujo II (28 Dic 2022)

*3,325*


----------



## hijo (28 Dic 2022)

Ostia... qué pasada.


----------



## Burbujo II (28 Dic 2022)

hijo dijo:


> Ostia... qué pasada.



Jpertos avisan que podría situarse en el 6% para 2024 (CEO de Agencia Negociadora).


----------



## Cruzado (28 Dic 2022)

Antes del verano, el gobierno sacara alguna medida anticrisis para ayudar a los mas vulnerables y blablabla

A los alquilados o gente que pillo fijo (pagando algo mas para librarse de estas cosas), que les jodan.

vender el pisito e irse de alquiler como zarrapastrosos ni se lo plantean, antes el impago y desahucio.


----------



## Ponix (29 Dic 2022)

Relisys dijo:


> Su puta madre. Afortunadamente me pilla ya con poca cantidad y no es mas que un leve contratiempo, pero toda la peña que se ha metido en cipotecones en estos ultimos 3-5 años y andan en la fase inicial pagando casi todo en interes, VAN A FLIPAR. Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es como es posible que, aun asi, la vivienda no haya empezado a caer en picado. Es biblica la querencia del español por los ladrillos. Dicen que el amigo del hombre es el perro. Del español, no desde luego.



Ya está cayendo, ya.


----------



## OJO1984 (29 Dic 2022)

Yo recuerdo que aquí se decía que si los tipos subían a mas del 3%, dl primero en quebraf era el Estado. Que desilusión de nuevo.


----------



## lamoffj (29 Dic 2022)

¿Quién necesita desayuno con estas noticias? Me alimenta muchísimo, ojalá lleguen pronto los impagos y los desahucios y los pisos a precio de derribo.


----------



## piensaflexible (29 Dic 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no hay absolutamente nadie que tenga problema con euribor al 3 o al 5%.
> 
> Mi piso de alquiler vale 1000, yo estoy pagando hipoteca 400 y pico, si me sube al 3 y pico pagaré 600 euros, si sube al 5 pagaré 700, muchísimo menos que el alquiler.
> 
> ...



Absolutamente nadie no, la verdad que suban alimentos, carburante y hipoteca no hace pupa a nadie ni cobrando el smi, claro guapi


----------



## Alberto1989 (29 Dic 2022)

Cabrejas dijo:


> Vamos a ver, no hay absolutamente nadie que tenga problema con euribor al 3 o al 5%.
> 
> Mi piso de alquiler vale 1000, yo estoy pagando hipoteca 400 y pico, si me sube al 3 y pico pagaré 600 euros, si sube al 5 pagaré 700, muchísimo menos que el alquiler.
> 
> ...




Por fin llegamos a estos mensajes, me encantan estos momentos.

Me recuerda mucho a cuando se hablaba, de que no habría inflación, luego ya se dijo que quizas habría pero muy poca, luego que si, pero que duraría poco, y ahora ya nos cuentan, que no pasa nada si hay inflación que es hasta bueno.

Solo deseo ver más mensajes diciendo que no pasa nada por que se llegue al Euribor al 5%. Y que cojones, al 7%. Total, si es hasta bueno para el que aun paga una hipoteca.

We live in a clown world.


----------



## Morototeo (29 Dic 2022)

lamoffj dijo:


> ¿Quién necesita desayuno con estas noticias? Me alimenta muchísimo, ojalá lleguen pronto los impagos y los desahucios y los pisos a precio de derribo.



tambien volvera el Karma... no se como cojones sois tan gilipollas.


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

Relisys dijo:


> Su puta madre. Afortunadamente me pilla ya con poca cantidad y no es mas que un leve contratiempo, pero toda la peña que se ha metido en cipotecones en estos ultimos 3-5 años y andan en la fase inicial pagando casi todo en interes, VAN A FLIPAR. Lo que no me entra en la cabeza es como es posible que, aun asi, la vivienda no haya empezado a caer en picado. Es biblica la querencia del español por los ladrillos. Dicen que el amigo del hombre es el perro. Del español, no desde luego.



se llama puta inmigracion adinerada

a este pais de mierda no para de venir gente

europedos y ahora panchitos adinerados con cash (ademas del otro % de "otros paises")

no para de haber demanda porque no para de venir puta gente que ademas se quiere instalar y para colmo pagan las burradas que se piden

la inmigracion desmadrada es un cancer y posiblemente el grueso del mal de los males de este pais, junto con los castizos de mierda que la promueven (que son el ultimo culpable)

aqui como no el unico que pierde es el españordo medio

al final es lo de siempre, oferta y demanda

la oferta no es muy alta y la demanda esta por las nubes

es como los coches, otra cosa que se ha burbujeado sobretodo la segunda mano que tiene la demanda por las nubes (al haber jodido la unión uropeda el mercado de coches nuevos con tanta normativa de mierda que los encarecen + cuento post covid + ecolojetismo)

tu busca coches de segunda mano, busca, búscalos a base de F5 en el navegador y nada mas salga el anuncio llama como un desesperado que si no en cero coma ya pone reservado o vendido... y si son mas vehículos de nicho ni te cuento...

ahora mismo lo mejor es no hacer nada de nada, quietecito hasta que el castillo se derrumbe.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2022)

me quedan 38000 por amortizar..¿voy poniendo el culo? o se puede decir que soy salvo


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (29 Dic 2022)

A principios de 2022, la cuota de una hipoteca "normal" de 300.000 euros a 30 años en Madrid era de 900 euros.
En este momento esa misma hipoteca es de 1.432 euros, o sea subida de 500 euros al mes lo que es relativamente asumible si no se iba muy ajustado.

Si el Euribor se pone al 5,5% como en 2007, la cuota sería de 1.800 euros, que tampoco es inasumible para una pareja con 2 sueldos en Madrid.

El punto es que el yuri solo no va a provocar un derrumbe en el precio inmobiliario, hace falta otro factor (restricción de crédito, aumento de paro, otro)


----------



## Alberto1989 (29 Dic 2022)

Voy a ir poniendo fotos porque se intuye hilo mitiquisimo.


----------



## mmm (29 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> A principios de 2022, la cuota de una hipoteca "normal" de 300.000 euros a 30 años en Madrid era de 900 euros.
> En este momento esa misma hipoteca es de 1.432 euros, o sea subida de 500 euros al mes lo que es relativamente asumible si no se iba muy ajustado.
> 
> Si el Euribor se pone al 5,5% como en 2007, la cuota sería de 1.800 euros, que tampoco es inasumible para una pareja con 2 sueldos en Madrid.
> ...




El euribor por sí solo implica que el crédito a devolver en forma de intereses puede crecer mucho

Y si esos intereses crecen (pagar 1500 al mes de hipoteca en lugar de 750) entonces para equilibrar de nuevo oferta y demanda sólo queda que el precio de la vivienda se ajuste a la baja


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> me quedan 38000 por amortizar..¿voy poniendo el culo? o se puede decir que soy salvo



depende mas de tu cuota... si la cuota es baja no subira mucho

si la cuota es alta follada


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> El euribor por sí solo implica que el crédito a devolver en forma de intereses puede crecer mucho
> 
> Y si esos intereses crecen (pagar 1500 al mes de hipoteca en lugar de 750) entonces para equilibrar de nuevo oferta y demanda sólo queda que el precio de la vivienda se ajuste a la baja



solo se ajustara a la baja si la demanda se desploma

lo unico que me huelo que se desplomara es la demanda de españordos obreros

porque la demanda no creo q vaya a bajar mucho sobretodo urbes importantes, no paran de venir putos inmigrantes adinerados que alimentan la gentrificacion y mantienen la demanda alta y esta gente viene con buen cash y se la pela...


----------



## mmm (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> solo se ajustara a la baja si la demanda se desploma
> 
> lo unico que me huelo que se desplomara es la demanda de españordos obreros
> 
> porque la demanda no creo q vaya a bajar mucho sobretodo urbes importantes, no paran de venir putos inmigrantes adinerados que alimentan la gentrificacion y mantienen la demanda alta y esta gente viene con buen cash y se la pela...



De dónde vienen?


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

mmm dijo:


> De dónde vienen?



Europa y ahora viene mucho panchito adinerado (y salio x la tv) que huyen de sus mierda paises con cash para estar en hispanistan mas tranquilos y encima sin la barrera del idioma

tampoco descartemos inmigrantes de pasta de otros paises, españordistan es muy atractivo tiene muchas cosas atractivas vs otros paises (sanidad, tranquilidad, clima, ubicacion, etc...)

primero empezo con el turismo y la gentrificacion y eso ahora muchos "turistas" quieren "venir a vivir" mas aun con teletrabajo, europedos de cargos gordos que los traen aqui, etc... y la gente de pasta (mira ahora lo de ukraine, aqui han venido a montones y con cash... y se quedaran aqui porque estaran 100000 veces mejor aqui que alli)

meanwhile paco el obrero es expulsado mas y mas lejos de las zonas de trabajo y no puede aspirar a la hipoteca

encima sacan leyes para que no pueda moverse (la pantomina de la "contaminacion") o pueda ir a trabajar a los sitios elitistas o peor ni a las putas fabricas (vease las intenciones del area metropolitana de barcelona que es meter una ZBE en toda la puta area metropolitana que es un disparate y engloba donde esta toda la industria fuerte cagalana) y si no te cuelan impuestos de mierda


----------



## hijo (29 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Jpertos avisan que podría situarse en el 6% para 2024 (CEO de Agencia Negociadora).



Ufff... No creo que eso pase porque sería muy malo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,057%*
> 
> Encarecimiento medio de cipotecas del 60%.



Compañero, el Euribor puede subir mucho mas.

En 2008 llegó a mas de un 5%, y en teoría no hay nada que le impide llegar a eso y mas.

El BCE tiene que hacer lo mismo que la FED esta intentando: Controlar la inflación subiendo intereses. De hecho, la gente no lo creerá pero LO MEJOR para Europa sería un Euribor al 5% durante 6 meses. Sería un dolor brutal pero sanearia todo el continente.


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Compañero, el Euribor puede subir mucho mas.
> 
> En 2008 llegó a mas de un 5%, y en teoría no hay nada que le impide llegar a eso y mas.
> 
> El BCE tiene que hacer lo mismo que la FED esta intentando: Controlar la inflación subiendo intereses. De hecho, la gente no lo creerá pero LO MEJOR para Europa sería un Euribor al 5% durante 6 meses. Sería un dolor brutal pero sanearia todo el continente.



yo creo q subira mas incluso, tiempo al tiempo

ahora mismo es suicida total hipotecarse, mas en variable...

ahora es momento de sobrevivir a la tormenta y luego ya se vera

pero ¿que habra una purga? seguro seguro


----------



## Cefey (29 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> A principios de 2022, la cuota de una hipoteca "normal" de 300.000 euros a 30 años en Madrid era de 900 euros.
> En este momento esa misma hipoteca es de 1.432 euros, o sea subida de 500 euros al mes lo que es relativamente asumible si no se iba muy ajustado.
> 
> Si el Euribor se pone al 5,5% como en 2007, la cuota sería de 1.800 euros, que tampoco es inasumible para una pareja con 2 sueldos en Madrid.
> ...




No todo en la vida es pagar hipoteca.

500€ "asumibles" significan que no se destinan a otros gastos que también han ido en aumento.

Y sobretodo son 500€ que no se destinan a ocio y eso para mucha gente es querer morirse.


----------



## mataresfacil (29 Dic 2022)

Una cosita, que el euribor suba no significa que la vivienda baje, de entrada la aplicacion del nuevo tipo de interes va por tramos, hay quien todavia no lo ha sentido, tiene renovacion en abril, y hay quien ya se la han cargado, de todas formas como minimo un año para que la gente lo note, dos para la verdadera rebaja, ni penseis en comprar antes, tiene que pasar tiempo y doler.

Otra cosita, una crisis como la actual va a bajar precios, pero subira otros, lo siento por los de Madrid, Barcelona, Sevilla, Valencia o Malaga, hay lugares donde la vivienda no va asubir, pero no va abajar, de hecho segun zonas sera mas cara, mientras mas suba el euribor mas cara.


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> depende mas de tu cuota... si la cuota es baja no subira mucho
> 
> si la cuota es alta follada



210 eur tengo agora siñor.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo creo q subira mas incluso, tiempo al tiempo
> 
> ahora mismo es suicida total hipotecarse, mas en variable...
> 
> ...



Gracias por el apoyo.

Mas que sobrevivir, yo creo que lo que la gente debería de haber hecho es ser hormiga en buenos tiempos.

Mi última casa (donde vivo ahora) la compré sobre el 2015. Hipoteca con intereses de risa, así que ¿qué crees que hice? Pues con bajo interés, pagué la hipoteca lo antes posible. Parece contradictorio porque podría haber "hinbertido" pero sabía que ni los buenos ni los malos tiempos duran para siempre. Así que a día de hoy me pilla la tormenta con la despensa llena. Voy a cero de deudas, con ahorros, y esperando que las cigarras saquen sus viviendas a subasta.
*
Consejo de amigo: Los buenos tiempos sirven para ahorrar y prepararse. Cada 7 años (mas o menos) viene una crisis, así que cuando salgamos de ésta aprovecha para volver a cargar pilas financieras.*


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Una cosita, que el euribor suba no significa que la vivienda baje, de entrada la aplicacion del nuevo tipo de interes va por tramos, hay quien todavia no lo ha sentido, tiene renovacion en abril, y hay quien ya se la han cargado, de todas formas como minimo un año para que la gente lo note, dos para la verdadera rebaja, ni penseis en comprar antes, tiene que pasar tiempo y doler.
> 
> Otra cosita, una crisis como la actual va a bajar precios, pero subira otros, lo siento por los de Madrid, Barcelona, Sevilla, Valencia o Malaga, hay lugares donde la vivienda no va asubir, pero no va abajar, de hecho segun zonas sera mas cara, mientras mas suba el euribor mas cara.



Buen comentario.

De hecho "la vivienda" no baja, ya que si cortas en tramos de 10 años la propia inflación la mantendrá siempre subiendo. Lo que va a ocurrir es que muchas personas se verán forzadas a vender sus viviendas, en muchos casos subastarlas, lo que creará un aumento de la oferta muy específico y en zonas muy específicas.

Por eso, como siempre digo, *no compres vivienda; compra situaciones personales (divorcios, quiebras, herencias)*. 

Pero no es solo eso. El Euribor no solo sube para quien pierde su casa, sino para quien pide una hipoteca. Donde antes pagabas un 1.5% ahora vas a pagar un 4%, y como la gente es IMBÉCIL se meterán en hipotecas variables "que son mah baratah" y el banco les clavará un subidón cada vez que le venga en gana.


----------



## Baubens2 (29 Dic 2022)

Hipoteca a tipo fijo manda que suba lo que quiera tendría que estar al 14 minimo


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Gracias por el apoyo.
> 
> Mas que sobrevivir, yo creo que lo que la gente debería de haber hecho es ser hormiga en buenos tiempos.
> 
> ...



pues si ciertamente es ciclico esto de las crisis, al menos de forma reciente asi ha sido

al final los que se pillan los dedos son la gente que no ha hecho ninguno de los deberes o han sido muy, muy tontos

esto afecta a todos obviamente pero la gente que ha sido avispada y ha tenido cabeza (dentro de la humildad y sencilleza) o bien hizo los deberes podrá pasar la tormenta (otro tema es falta de empleo, etc... o que la "tormeta" les implique privarse de caprichos)

en fin espero que no se desmadre demasiado esto porque al final la mierda salpicara a todos o a casi todos y tampoco creo q sea plan... aunque bueno tambien hay mucho tonto que se lo gana a pulso acabar tragando mierda a espuertas

por mi parte debido a "fuerza mayor y conveniencia" firme hipoteca hace 2 meses, no me ofrecían fija y me daban la murga con variable "que tampoco subirá tanto el euribor" así que pille mixta q son 10 años tramo fijo (2.8% tae, directo con banco) confío en que escampe el aire para cuando llegue el momento y ya hacer la gestión que deba... total tengo mis ahorrillos y podría vivir 2 años con el mismo tren de vida que tengo... y no he contado que tengo una renta, la indemnización por despido, el paro, vender mi coche/moto, etc...

en fin supongo que cosas de que se rian de uno por ir al trabajo con camisetas viejas echas polvo y salir poco... pero bueno mejor eso que pasar penurias


----------



## Archimanguina (29 Dic 2022)

este post duele


Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> A principios de 2022, la cuota de una hipoteca "normal" de 300.000 euros a 30 años en Madrid era de 900 euros.
> En este momento esa misma hipoteca es de 1.432 euros, o sea subida de 500 euros al mes lo que es relativamente asumible si no se iba muy ajustado.
> 
> Si el Euribor se pone al 5,5% como en 2007, la cuota sería de 1.800 euros, que tampoco es inasumible para una pareja con 2 sueldos en Madrid.
> ...



este post duele de solo leerlo.

no pepi


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> este post duele
> este post duele de solo leerlo.
> 
> no pepi



Duele porque el forero @Mentecaliente2 asume que, en tiempos de crisis, por el mismo motivo por que el sube el Euribor ni él ni su pareja se van a quedar en paro.

Yo no le deseo a nadie mal alguno, pero @Mentecaliente2, si me lees, ponte en modo "me van a despedir mañana, el Euribor se va a poner en un 6%, y no encontraré nada en los próximos 10 años". No digo que vaya a pasarte sino que te pongas en esa mentalidad y hagas números en base a eso.


----------



## terro6666 (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Duele porque el forero @Mentecaliente2 asume que, en tiempos de crisis, por el mismo motivo por que el sube el Euribor ni él ni su pareja se van a quedar en paro.
> 
> Yo no le deseo a nadie mal alguno, pero @Mentecaliente2, si me lees, ponte en modo "me van a despedir mañana, el Euribor se va a poner en un 6%, y no encontraré nada en los próximos 10 años". No digo que vaya a pasarte sino que te pongas en esa mentalidad y hagas números en base a eso.



Joder pues con tu mentalidad nunca se hubiera descubierto América, estaríamos aún colgando de una rama no vaya a ser que bajemos del árbol y se nos coma un leon.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> por mi parte debido a "fuerza mayor y conveniencia" firme hipoteca hace 2 meses, no me ofrecían fija y me daban la murga con variable "que tampoco subirá tanto el euribor" así que pille mixta q son 10 años tramo fijo (2.8% tae, directo con banco) confío en que escampe el aire para cuando llegue el momento y ya hacer la gestión que deba... total tengo mis ahorrillos y podría vivir 2 años con el mismo tren de vida que tengo... y no he contado que tengo una renta, la indemnización por despido, el paro, vender mi coche/moto, etc...
> 
> en fin supongo que cosas de que se rian de uno por ir al trabajo con camisetas viejas echas polvo y salir poco... pero bueno mejor eso que pasar penurias



Creo que queda establecido que mi intención es ayudar y no mofarse de nadie, así que dos puntos:

1. "No me ofrecían fija". Si un banco no te ofrece fija te vas a otro, y si ninguno te ofrece fija es porque tu situación económica grita "no te metas en hipotecas", o al menos, busca algo mas barato.

2. Ponte a ahorrar como un cabrón desde ya. Incluso mira a ver si puedes cambiar la hipoteca a fija aunque te cueste dinero. Mira en otros bancos, no en el tuyo.

Los próximos 5 años van a ser muy jodidos. De hecho, yo opino que nunca hemos salido de la crisis del 2008.

Consejo de amigo.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Joder pues con tu mentalidad nunca se hubiera descubierto América, estaríamos aún colgando de una rama no vaya a ser que bajemos del árbol y se nos coma un leon.



"Con mi mentalidad" a partir de cero, sin ayuda de nadie, ni herencias ni padres, tengo cuatro viviendas en propiedad, cero hipotecas, un par de garajes, y una cartera de inversiones.

America se descubrió porque Colón contaba con datos de que allí había tierras, ya que America estaba "descubierta" y documentada desde la época de los vikingos.

Yo no me compré mi primera vivienda hasta casi 10 años despues de empezar a ahorrar, y tras esperar al momento post-crisis, a plazo fijo, pagando extra por ese plazo fijo, y con un excel calculando el peor de los casos. Pero vamos, que ya me dirás tu a mi la diferencia entre "una rama" y mis propiedades.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (29 Dic 2022)

Hay dos tipos de personas, empresas y países. Los que aprovecharon la época de los tipos 0 para amortizar sus deudas todo lo posible y quitarse la losa de encima y, por otro lado, aquellos que se endeudaron mucho más creyendo que todo el monte era orégano. ¿Tú de qué grupo eres?¿Y tu país?

Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Creo que queda establecido que mi intención es ayudar y no mofarse de nadie, así que dos puntos:
> 
> 1. "No me ofrecían fija". Si un banco no te ofrece fija te vas a otro, y si ninguno te ofrece fija es porque tu situación económica grita "no te metas en hipotecas", o al menos, busca algo mas barato.
> 
> ...



ya es la idea, ahora tengo 10 años de tramo fijo confio que en ese tiempo escampe y ya pueda mirar otra cosa (mire sobretodo 0 comisiones por cambiar, amortizar, etc...) y ademas aunque subiera el euribor a 5 la puedo pagar sin problema

ahora en breves amortizare unos dineritos para que asi pague menos de 300 al mes

pero con buenos ahorros jeje

vale en verdad soy un muerto de hambre pero bueno intento hacerlo lo mejor posible


----------



## terro6666 (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> "Con mi mentalidad" a partir de cero, sin ayuda de nadie, ni herencias ni padres, tengo cuatro viviendas en propiedad, cero hipotecas, un par de garajes, y una cartera de inversiones.
> 
> America se descubrió porque Colón contaba con datos de que allí había tierras, ya que America estaba "descubierta" y documentada desde la época de los vikingos.
> 
> Yo no me compré mi primera vivienda hasta casi 10 años despues de empezar a ahorrar, y tras esperar al momento post-crisis, a plazo fijo, pagando extra por ese plazo fijo, y con un excel calculando el peor de los casos. Pero vamos, que ya me dirás tu a mi la diferencia entre "una rama" y mis propiedades.



Pues no entiendo tu post anterior, por qué en su momento tambien arriesgaste, porque por muy bien que las vieras siempre pueden pasar imprevistos.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> ya es la idea, ahora tengo 10 años de tramo fijo confio que en ese tiempo escampe y ya pueda mirar otra cosa (mire sobretodo 0 comisiones por cambiar, amortizar, etc...) y ademas aunque subiera el euribor a 5 la puedo pagar sin problema
> 
> ahora en breves amortizare unos dineritos para que asi pague menos de 300 al mes
> 
> ...



Todos somos muertos de hambre, yo incluido, pero se trata de aprender de los errores, de prevenir, y en mi caso de enseñar al que no sabe.

Te van a subir el Euribor si o si, y además bastante. Usa tu tramo fijo para quitarte todas las letras que puedas no sea que en 10 años tengas un Euribor al 8%. Tómatelo en serio para luego poder descansar tranquilo.

Te recuerdo que hubo un tiempo en el que los bancos te daban un 7% solo por tener el dinero ahí metido (principios del 2000).


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (29 Dic 2022)

Es cierto que el Euribor no va a afectar inmediatamente al que tiene una hipoteca, pero al que está pensando en comprar, le afecta ya mismo. Hay casos en que o la vivienda baja o no dan las cuentas para la compra, salvo que llegue un inversionionista venezolano con la pasta en efectivo.


----------



## Edge2 (29 Dic 2022)

A mi me la revisan en marzo, estoy muy ilusionado


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (29 Dic 2022)

Poco me parece


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

terro6666 dijo:


> Pues no entiendo tu post anterior, por qué en su momento tambien arriesgaste, porque por muy bien que las vieras siempre pueden pasar imprevistos.



Nunca he arriesgado.

Cuando tenía 20 años ya estaba en modo "ahorrar como un cabrón". La crisis del 2001 (torres gemelas) me pilló con muy poco dinero, así que me tuve que esperar al 2007-08 para empezar a ver mi primera vivienda. Para entonces pude meterme en un plazo fijo y dar una muy buena entrada, además de comprar un piso pequeño que sabía que podía alquilar una habitación su hubiera hecho falta.

Al comprar mi primera vivienda ya no tuve que pagar alquiler, así que las "vacas gordas" del 2007-2015 las usé para pagar la hipoteca entera, vender la vivienda, usar ese dinero para comprar pisos que alquilar, volver a alquilar yo mismo (para estar cerca del curro), y prepararme para la siguiente crisis.

Y ahora igual. Llevo preparándome desde el 2019 para ésta crisis.

Vacas gordas = Ahorrar.
Crisis = Aprovechar la mala cabeza de otros.

Espero que quede mas claro, pero si tienes alguna consulta encantado de ayudarte.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Es cierto que el Euribor no va a afectar inmediatamente al que tiene una hipoteca, pero al que está pensando en comprar, le afecta ya mismo. Hay casos en que o la vivienda baja o no dan las cuentas para la compra, salvo que llegue un inversionionista venezolano con la pasta en efectivo.



Al que esta pensando en comprar le viene de puta madre, ya que viene un Tsunami de viviendas de gente que no puede pagar las letras y se las embargan.

El truco es haber ahorrado de antemano para aprovechar ahora.

PS: Si no has ahorrado, no recomendaría comprar.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Hay dos tipos de personas, empresas y países. Los que aprovecharon la época los tipos 0 para amortizar sus deudas todo lo posible y quitarse la losa de encima y, por otro lado, aquellos que se endeudaron mucho más creyendo que todo el monte era orégano. ¿Tú de qué grupo eres?¿Y tu país?
> 
> Enviado desde mi moto g41 mediante Tapatalk



Que no tio, que pagar deudas cuando los tipos son bajos es de tontos, que hay que hibertir en coches y bitcoin.

IRONIC MODE: FULL.


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Todos somos muertos de hambre, yo incluido, pero se trata de aprender de los errores, de prevenir, y en mi caso de enseñar al que no sabe.
> 
> Te van a subir el Euribor si o si, y además bastante. Usa tu tramo fijo para quitarte todas las letras que puedas no sea que en 10 años tengas un Euribor al 8%. Tómatelo en serio para luego poder descansar tranquilo.
> 
> Te recuerdo que hubo un tiempo en el que los bancos te daban un 7% solo por tener el dinero ahí metido (principios del 2000).



yo la intencion que tengo es ir amortizando

tengo un buen colchon y queria amortizar 15000k€ de hipoteca (me quedaria con 20k€ de ahorro y de 340 que pago pasaria a 285)

en cuota asi gasto menos al mes y puedo ahorrar mas

y de ahi pues yo q se de 2k€ o asi ir amortizando, poco a poco pero constante

todo a cuota por si se tuercen las cosas pues asi pueda "digerir mejor" la subida

mi intencion original era haber invertido esos ahorros en una vivienda de costa mas cerca del trabajo y donde vivo alquilarlo (en verdad salia ganando) pero con la crisis actual pues se me trunco todo, tanto los intereses de las hipotecas como los precios... un asco, no pude llegar a tiempo :-(

y 100k de hipoteca me los dan, pero es que con eso colo compraba mierda y paso... ademas que ahora no es momento para ello.

asi que nada, ajo y agua que bueno ni tan mal me esta yendo... no me puedo quejar tampoco


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Dic 2022)

Los que hemos conocido tipos de intereses inmobiliarios que rondaban el 20% nos reímos de este hilo y de las cuñadeces que en el se cuentan.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo la intencion que tengo es ir amortizando
> 
> tengo un buen colchon y queria amortizar 15000k€ de hipoteca (me quedaria con 20k€ de ahorro y de 340 que pago pasaria a 285)
> 
> ...



20k de ahorro = Cada año le pierdes dinero con la inflación.
20k en la hipoteca = Te has quitado todas esas letras, sobre todo si son variables. Si me dices que ahora mismo estas a fijo igual no te interesa PERO no sabes a cuánto estará el Euribor para cuando pagues la parte variable. Si ahora esta al 3% podría para entonces estar al 6% o mas.

Tú me diras.

No te digo que te quedes a cero (yo siempre tengo 10k a mano, literalmente), pero si que pongas a trabajar a tu dinero.


----------



## serie de netflix (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> 20k de ahorro = Cada año le pierdes dinero con la inflación.
> 20k en la hipoteca = Te has quitado todas esas letras, sobre todo si son variables. Si me dices que ahora mismo estas a fijo igual no te interesa PERO no sabes a cuánto estará el Euribor para cuando pagues la parte variable. Si ahora esta al 3% podría para entonces estar al 6% o mas.
> 
> Tú me diras.
> ...



yo es que no entiendo de eso de inversiones y demas (en serio no tengo ni idea, algunos amigos se que tonteaban con eso de las inversiones y demas pero al final en las simulaciones palmaban pasta uno llego a meter cash de verdad y palmo creo 1000€   )

se que estan los depositos fijos esos pero veo que te dan una mierda que pa eso me lo gasto en el sportium  q a lo mejor con suerte atino de purapotra jajaja

tmb lo he pensado que con la inflacion el dinero ahi parado va valiendo menos asi que tampoco lo descarto amortizar mas aun... ya veremos!


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo es que no entiendo de eso de inversiones y demas (en serio no tengo ni idea, algunos amigos se que tonteaban con eso de las inversiones y demas pero al final en las simulaciones palmaban pasta uno llego a meter cash de verdad y palmo creo 1000€   )
> 
> se que estan los depositos fijos esos pero veo que te dan una mierda que pa eso me lo gasto en el sportium  q a lo mejor con suerte atino de purapotra jajaja
> 
> tmb lo he pensado que con la inflacion el dinero ahi parado va valiendo menos asi que tampoco lo descarto amortizar mas aun... ya veremos!



Una frase que parece que te cobran por usarla es "no sé". Me alegra que la uses, y siempre es bueno no meterse donde no sabes. Así que BIEN HECHO por no haberte metido en el carro de las inversiones raras, cryptos, etc...

Con permiso, y como te veo receptivo, te explico otra cosa. *Los depósitos de los bancos siempre te van a dar menos que la inflación*. Dicho ésto, si eres capaz de meterte en un depósito de larga duración (digamos 5 o 10 años) y la inflación baje durante ese tiempo, entonces si que ganas.

En tu caso, y para no complicar demasiado, quizás te interese hacer lo siguiente. Vamos a suponer que tu parte fija son 5 años:
1. Mete todo lo que puedas menos 10k en un depósito a 5 años.
2. Paga la parte fija.
3. Para la variable ya sabes que en 5 años te viene el principal y algunos dividendos.

De ese modo no tendrás la tentación o necesidad de tocar ese dinero, y sabes que dentro de 5 años cuando llegue la parte variable puedes hacerle frente con ese dinero metido en el depósito. Y si no te va mal, te quitas todo lo que puedas de un golpe.

Esa es para mi la opción mas segura en tu caso.

(todo esto desde el respeto)


----------



## Jobuk (29 Dic 2022)

debo 116.000 a variable ahora pago 610 me revisan en julio, ahora de interesescreo que 1,52 euribor mas 0,45.

si se pone el euribor a 5 pagare 843, aun asi donde vivo mejor que alquilar .
Si se pone al 10% que es el máximo que tengo firmado de tope pagaría 1159.
Ganamos entre los dos mas o menos 4000 y sin hijos.
el próximo año me quito el crédito del coche y la moto 440 euros entre los dos pagados en tres años.
440 euros que seguramente pagare mas de hipoteca al ritmo que va esto.
Mientras tengamos trabajo no me quita el sueño, pero mucha gente lo va a pasar realmente mal.


----------



## Jobuk (29 Dic 2022)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Es cierto que el Euribor no va a afectar inmediatamente al que tiene una hipoteca, pero al que está pensando en comprar, le afecta ya mismo. Hay casos en que o la vivienda baja o no dan las cuentas para la compra, salvo que llegue un inversionionista venezolano con la pasta en efectivo.



cerca de donde vivo hay una urbanización que se ha retrasado un año en la entrega, mas de uno estará tarándose de los pelos por ese retraso que les va a suponer mucho mas dinero al mes.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Dic 2022)

Sportacus dijo:


> Quien en estos momentos tiene depósitos o el dinero al 0%TAE, es porque quiere, mi dinero está todo entre el 2%-2,5% TAE.Y para este verano espero tenerlo mínimo al 3%TAE.



¿A plazo fijo o cómo?
aún así pierdes dinero ¿no?


----------



## selenio (29 Dic 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Al que esta pensando en comprar le viene de puta madre, ya que viene un Tsunami de viviendas de gente que no puede pagar las letras y se las embargan.
> 
> El truco es haber ahorrado de antemano para aprovechar ahora.
> 
> PS: Si no has ahorrado, no recomendaría comprar.



Pero es que al que de verdad le hace falta la vivienda tiene pocos ahorros.

La vivienda va a quedar de derribo básicamente para el rentista, y algún ahorrador que más bien son pocos.


----------



## selenio (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo es que no entiendo de eso de inversiones y demas (en serio no tengo ni idea, algunos amigos se que tonteaban con eso de las inversiones y demas pero al final en las simulaciones palmaban pasta uno llego a meter cash de verdad y palmo creo 1000€   )
> 
> se que estan los depositos fijos esos pero veo que te dan una mierda que pa eso me lo gasto en el sportium  q a lo mejor con suerte atino de purapotra jajaja
> 
> tmb lo he pensado que con la inflacion el dinero ahi parado va valiendo menos asi que tampoco lo descarto amortizar mas aun... ya veremos!



Estás tardando en hacer amortizaciones parciales, pero sin pasarse, para tener cash para imprevistos.


----------



## selenio (29 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Los que hemos conocido tipos de intereses inmobiliarios que rondaban el 20% nos reímos de este hilo y de las cuñadeces que en el se cuentan.



Yo tambien los he conocido con la peseta en los 80/90, y las circunstancias de aquella época son muy distintas a las actuales, te daban un 14% de intereses por los ahorros, la vivienda y salarios también subian con la inflación con lo que se devalúa a la deuda hipotecaria a los pocos años, además, el ratio precio vivienda/salarios era muy inferior a la actual, vamos nada que ver con la actualidad con salarios congelados casi, estanflación salvaje, y un ratio salarios/precio de la vivienda desbocado.


----------



## Avulense64 (29 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> yo es que no entiendo de eso de inversiones y demas (en serio no tengo ni idea, algunos amigos se que tonteaban con eso de las inversiones y demas pero al final en las simulaciones palmaban pasta uno llego a meter cash de verdad y palmo creo 1000€   )
> 
> se que estan los depositos fijos esos pero veo que te dan una mierda que pa eso me lo gasto en el sportium  q a lo mejor con suerte atino de purapotra jajaja
> 
> tmb lo he pensado que con la inflacion el dinero ahi parado va valiendo menos asi que tampoco lo descarto amortizar mas aun... ya veremos!



Déjeme decirle que es ustec uno de los foreros más agradables que he visto por aquí (no homo) ni farda de ganar 60k ,ni insultos... qué gusto da leerte.
Sobre el tema, yo de inversiones tampoco entiendo mucho, estaré perdiendo dinero pero valoro mucho la tranquilidad.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (29 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Déjeme decirle que es ustec uno de los foreros más agradables que he visto por aquí (no homo) ni farda de ganar 60k ,ni insultos... qué gusto da leerte.
> Sobre el tema, yo de inversiones tampoco entiendo mucho, estaré perdiendo dinero pero valoro mucho la tranquilidad.



+1. Da gusto hablar con foreros sin insultos.

dicho esto, tampoco confúndanos decir la verdad con chulear. Por ejemplo, si yo quiero comprar un bien cocheespero que me responda alguien que haya tenido varios.


----------



## amanciortera (29 Dic 2022)

Avulense64 dijo:


> Déjeme decirle que es ustec uno de los foreros más agradables que he visto por aquí (no homo) ni farda de ganar 60k ,ni insultos... qué gusto da leerte.
> Sobre el tema, yo de inversiones tampoco entiendo mucho, estaré perdiendo dinero pero valoro mucho la tranquilidad.



Yo pienso lo mismo, no homo igualmente


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Dic 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Yo pienso lo mismo, no homo igualmente



Yo también pienso lo mismo, sí homo, o bueno, no sé ¿de qué estábamos hablando?

Me parece que con una inflación del 8% el euribor a 3% es barato. ¿A cuánto estaba cuando la inflación era del 2, el 1 o el 0%?






centurix dijo:


> y ancianos de más de 50...
> 
> Hable Vd. con propiedad, la juventud se acaba a los 25, después se es un hombre (o mujer) hecho y derecho. Joder con la eterna adolescencia.




¿Donde dice que se acaba a los 25? si a esa edad hoy en día siguen estudiando…
Las convenciones rondan entre los 30 y 33


----------



## centurix (29 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> ¿Donde dice que se acaba a los 25? si a esa edad hoy en día siguen estudiando…
> Las convenciones rondan entre los 30 y 33



Para la ONU se es joven entre los 15 y los 24 años
Para OMS, entre los 10 y los 24.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Dic 2022)

centurix dijo:


> Para la ONU se es joven entre los 15 y los 24 años
> Para OMS, entre los 10 y los 24.



curioso que diverjan, si son el mismo bicho.










Día Internacional de la Juventud: ¿Hasta cuándo somos jóvenes?


La ONU solo considera jóvenes a aquellas personas entre los 10 y los 24 años. ¿Y A qué edad se es "mayor"?. Éstas y otras muchas curiosidades en el post



www.rtve.es




la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) creó en 1986 una escala basándose en el criterio del libro _La salud de los jóvenes: un desafío para la sociedad_. Según este, la juventud va desde los 10 hasta los 30 años.


----------



## Burbujo II (30 Dic 2022)

*3,291*

*Media diciembre 3,018*


----------



## LuigiDS (30 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Los que hemos conocido tipos de intereses inmobiliarios que rondaban el 20% nos reímos de este hilo y de las cuñadeces que en el se cuentan.



Pero hay que contarlo todo. Yo por edad tambien me toco pero en proporcion a lo que se cobraba de salario, los precios de pisos no eran tan desproporcionados como ahora. Tambien los depositos bancarios rentaban un potosi y no se daba alegremente hipotecas a cualquiera.


----------



## Burbujo II (2 Ene 2023)

*3,316*


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (2 Ene 2023)

LuigiDS dijo:


> Pero hay que contarlo todo. Yo por edad tambien me toco pero en proporcion a lo que se cobraba de salario, los precios de pisos no eran tan desproporcionados como ahora. Tambien los depositos bancarios rentaban un potosi y no se daba alegremente hipotecas a cualquiera.



Y las hipotecas a 40 años no existían. Ni a 30 y las de 25 eran raras.


----------



## amanciortera (2 Ene 2023)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,316*



to the mooonnnn, ahora que suba el gasoil y combo completo para empezar el año


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Lunes a la(s) 12:12 PM)

Euribor hoy: +3.328%
Media mes: +3.318%
Y una gráfica para dar contexto:


----------



## Alguien random (Lunes a la(s) 12:14 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Euribor hoy: +3.328%
> Media mes: +3.318%
> Y una gráfica para dar contexto:



Ese muro representa el estado actual del cimbrel de los tapayoguristas.


----------



## PEPEYE (Lunes a la(s) 12:29 PM)

Y ese incremento de precio se supone que lo debe asumir solamente la parte compradora ?
Como he comentado en otros post mi idea es darles parte de mi herencia en vida a mis dos hijos, un piso para cada uno dado que ya tiene 35 y 37
años. Afortunadamente la compra sera sin tener que recurrir a endeudamiento. Se los dije hace unos diez dias y logicamente se pusieron como locos pero lo que mas me esta constando es hacerles entender como con el tema del euribor y una prudente espera va a ser beneficioso, al final tendran que aceptarlo si o si, ninguno reside en Madrid


----------



## Silent Weapon (Lunes a la(s) 12:42 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Euribor hoy: +3.328%
> Media mes: +3.318%
> Y una gráfica para dar contexto:



Hasta el 5 no hay aprobado.


----------



## terraenxebre (Lunes a la(s) 12:47 PM)

amanciortera dijo:


> to the mooonnnn, ahora que suba el gasoil y combo completo para empezar el año



Y los alimentos...

¿ Alguien ha notado lo del IVA?


EXITAZO PSOEDEMITA


----------



## terraenxebre (Lunes a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> Hasta el 5 no hay aprobado.



Con un trabajo sube 1 punto, con 2 ya se aprueba. 

Y va haber pluriempleo...vaya que si lo va haber


----------



## PEPEYE (Lunes a la(s) 6:14 PM)

Acabo de hacer un simulacro del precio final de una casa :
Precio 243.000 € aporte inicial 10 %, precio final 260.000 €
Hipoteca fija a 30 añitos
Enero 2022 Euribor -0.25% tras 30 años: importe hipoteca pagada 268.000 € de donde 8.924 € son intereses
Enero 2023 Euribor +3,3 % tras 30 años importe hipoteca pagada 418.000 € de donde 159.000 € son interese
Son cifras a bote pronto

Osea que se supone que el comprador va a ser el unico que tiene que pagar esos 150.000 € de sobrecoste


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (Lunes a la(s) 6:17 PM)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un simulacro del precio final de una casa :
> Precio 243.000 € aporte inicial 10 %, precio final 260.000 €
> Hipoteca fija a 30 añitos
> Enero 2022 Euribor -0.25% tras 30 años: importe hipoteca pagada 268.000 € de donde 8.924 € son intereses
> ...



Creo que la mitad de los compradores ni hace esas cuentas. Mientras pueda pagar la cuota y meterse mientras se pueda..


----------



## Archimanguina (Lunes a la(s) 7:22 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Euribor hoy: +3.328%
> Media mes: +3.318%
> Y una gráfica para dar contexto:



solo falta el NO HOMO de rigor


----------



## pepeluismi (Lunes a la(s) 7:28 PM)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un simulacro del precio final de una casa :
> Precio 243.000 € aporte inicial 10 %, precio final 260.000 €
> Hipoteca fija a 30 añitos
> Enero 2022 Euribor -0.25% tras 30 años: importe hipoteca pagada 268.000 € de donde 8.924 € son intereses
> ...



La cultura financiera que tenemos se basa en: "me dan la hipoteca".
Los números ya tal. Así que no esperes del español medio más cálculo que "me la dan" o "no me la dan" de lo que la langosta media saca su tajada


----------



## Burbujo II (Martes a la(s) 12:02 PM)

*3,338*

Pues parece que la media va a aumentar +0,3 en enero con respecto a diciembre...


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Martes a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,338*
> 
> Pues parece que la media va a aumentar +0,3 en enero con respecto a diciembre...



Y lo que falta. Según el BCE, los salarios están subiendo basante (aquí cada uno que opine lo que quiera, pero me da que depende de en donde), así que van subir los tipos para romper el ciclo aumentos de salarios <-> aumento de la inflación (antes de que alguien ponga el grito en el cielo: NO están diciendo que no quieren que suban los salarios, si subieran sin que aumentara la inflación, aumentaría el consumo y eso sería bueno).








ECB sees ‘very strong’ wage growth ahead as more rate hikes planned


European Central Bank indicates likelihood of several years for salaries to adjust fully to recent shocks




www.irishtimes.com





En cualquier caso, por ahora nos vamos a una subida de +0.5% en Febrero y al menos otra más después.


----------



## Burbujo II (Martes a la(s) 12:31 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Y lo que falta. Según el BCE, los salarios están subiendo basante (aquí cada uno que opine lo que quiera, pero me da que depende de en donde), así que van subir los tipos para romper el ciclo aumentos de salarios <-> aumento de la inflación (antes de que alguien ponga el grito en el cielo: NO están diciendo que no quieren que suban los salarios, si subieran sin que aumentara la inflación, aumentaría el consumo y eso sería bueno).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El lunes, Bostic dijo que su “hipótesis central” es que no habrá recortes de tipos en 2024 tampoco, aunque esa previsión está sujeta a numerosos condicionantes.









La Fed decidirá la próxima subida de tipos teniendo en cuenta la inflación


Por Ann Saphir y Howard Schneider




es.euronews.com


----------



## PEPEYE (Martes a la(s) 6:27 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Y lo que falta. Según el BCE, los salarios están subiendo basante (aquí cada uno que opine lo que quiera, pero me da que depende de en donde), así que van subir los tipos para romper el ciclo aumentos de salarios <-> aumento de la inflación (antes de que alguien ponga el grito en el cielo: NO están diciendo que no quieren que suban los salarios, si subieran sin que aumentara la inflación, aumentaría el consumo y eso sería bueno).
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,338*
> 
> Pues parece que la media va a aumentar +0,3 en enero con respecto a diciembre...



Como no tengo prisa y como he comentado mi idea es adquirir un piso para cada uno de mis dos hijos, mi plan es el siguiente
En Fotocasa cabe la posibilidad de hacer una oferta. Si es posible tratare de hacer una con un gran descuento justificando el precio de la oferta basandome en esos calculos aproximados y que valoren la situacion actual


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (Martes a la(s) 6:31 PM)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Los que hemos conocido tipos de intereses inmobiliarios que rondaban el 20% nos reímos de este hilo y de las cuñadeces que en el se cuentan.



Bajaron los tipos y subió el precio de la vivienda. Ahora subiran tipos con el precio de la vivienda en máximos de los últimos 150 años jaja


----------



## Quesubaelyuri (Martes a la(s) 6:40 PM)

La diferencia es que como pongas tipos al 5% con los precios actuales NO SE PUEDE COMPRAR UN PISO NI DIOS.


----------



## Vercingetorix (Martes a la(s) 6:43 PM)

El euribor se sitúa más o menos 1 punto por encima de los tipos de interés del BCE.

Las previsiones son que el BCE suba tipos hasta el 4%.

¡Hagan juego, señores!


----------



## ivest2 (Martes a la(s) 9:31 PM)

Que media calculáis en febrero que es cuando viene la próxima subida ?


----------



## Ultraboost (Martes a la(s) 9:34 PM)

Hasta el 5 no veo mejora


----------



## Burbujo II (Martes a la(s) 9:37 PM)

ivest2 dijo:


> Que media calculáis en febrero que es cuando viene la próxima subida ?



3,5.


----------



## Bibliotecario* (Martes a la(s) 9:37 PM)

ciudadano cabreado dijo:


> Bajaron los tipos y subió el precio de la vivienda. Ahora subiran tipos con el precio de la vivienda en máximos de los últimos 150 años jaja



Ergo, bajará el precio de la vivienda.

Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KUTRONIO (Martes a la(s) 9:37 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,338*
> 
> Pues parece que la media va a aumentar +0,3 en enero con respecto a diciembre...



mmmm y estamos todavía a día 10

para el 1 de Febrero lo tenemos ya en el 3.5 para la subida de tipos del BCE


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (Martes a la(s) 9:40 PM)

Bibliotecario* dijo:


> Ergo, bajará el precio de la vivienda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2S mediante Tapatalk




La lógica dice que si... Pero el comportamiento humano es ilógico. Ahora mismo hay parejas hipotecadas a 30 años uno de los sueldos como churros. Y la gente lo ve normal. Pero no como en USA o UK que si no pagas el banco se queda el piso y ya. Aquí respondes del préstamo de por vida a pesar de no tener la vivienda ya...


----------



## Dadaista (Martes a la(s) 9:44 PM)

Ponix dijo:


> Falla adrede porque estaba cantado.



Desde cuando acierta el banco de España en algo?


----------



## Kriegsmarine (Martes a la(s) 9:51 PM)

Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> El 4% en Marzo o antes?



Con una inflación real que pasa ampliamente del 10-11%, un 4% de euribor creo que se va a quedar corto.
Quién lo va a pagar? Pues nosotros, no cabe duda.

Enviado desde mi 2201117SY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Carlos1 (Martes a la(s) 9:56 PM)

Mi humilde opinión es que veo una locura comprar un producto a 25-30 años a tipo fijo, durante 3 décadas pueden pasar demasiadas cosas. Dicho esto también me parece una locura no haber ahorrado cuando el Euribor estaba por los suelos, y que no fue durante poco tiempo.


----------



## Enteradilla (Martes a la(s) 10:38 PM)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un simulacro del precio final de una casa :
> Precio 243.000 € aporte inicial 10 %, precio final 260.000 €
> Hipoteca fija a 30 añitos
> Enero 2022 Euribor -0.25% tras 30 años: importe hipoteca pagada 268.000 € de donde 8.924 € son intereses
> ...



Estos cálculos son brutales, lo más gracioso es que la gente no es consciente, es como el que se hipoteca a 35 o 40 años, realmente nadie se para a hacer cuentas porque si fuera así su mayor objetivo sería cancelarla cuanto antes.


----------



## PEPEYE (Martes a la(s) 10:49 PM)

Enteradilla dijo:


> Estos cálculos son brutales, lo más gracioso es que la gente no es consciente, es como el que se hipoteca a 35 o 40 años, realmente nadie se para a hacer cuentas porque si fuera así su mayor objetivo sería cancelarla cuanto antes.



El problema es que mucha gente no puede hacerlo, anda con el agua al cuello


----------



## la_trotona (Martes a la(s) 10:57 PM)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> mmmm y estamos todavía a día 10
> 
> para el 1 de Febrero lo tenemos ya en el 3.5 para la subida de tipos del BCE



Y poco a poco muchos hipotecados tendrán que vender para salvar algo de patrimonio.


----------



## Enteradilla (Martes a la(s) 11:01 PM)

PEPEYE dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente no puede hacerlo, anda con el agua al cuello



Imagino que mucha gente con subsistir ya tendrá bastante, pero 160.000€ de intereses con un 3 % para un precio de 243.000€ (que sería un pisito normal en mi zona) duele solo con leerlo.


----------



## Archimanguina (Martes a la(s) 11:03 PM)

Chinicheta para este jilo


----------



## JAC 59 (Martes a la(s) 11:07 PM)

la_trotona dijo:


> Y poco a poco muchos hipotecados *intentarán* vender para salvar algo de patrimonio.



Con tu permiso, te lo he arreglado...


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (Martes a la(s) 11:13 PM)

Yo he hecho un cómic sobre este tema, a ver que os parece.


----------



## KUTRONIO (Miércoles a la(s) 6:41 AM)

Tengo que investogar como estará la Gerente maloliente por sus menstruaciones (¡Cómo si se hubiera cagado encima!¡Os lo juro!) compro en el 2017 casoplón de mas de 400.000 

¿Pillaría fijo o variable? Me tengo que enterar para descojonarme a base de bien 

Conozco otro caso, 200.000 pero lo pusieron en alquiler para "himbertí!


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Miércoles a la(s) 12:21 PM)

Euribor hoy: +3.37%
Media mes: +3.327%


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (Miércoles a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Mañana a ver si llegamos al 3,4 que me pone mucho. Y el 3,5 para la semana que viene.


----------



## Burbujo II (Miércoles a la(s) 12:27 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Euribor hoy: +3.37%
> Media mes: +3.327%



Igual se va a una media de 3,4.


----------



## Besucher (Miércoles a la(s) 12:39 PM)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Acabo de hacer un simulacro del precio final de una casa :
> Precio 243.000 € aporte inicial 10 %, precio final 260.000 €
> Hipoteca fija a 30 añitos
> Enero 2022 Euribor -0.25% tras 30 años: importe hipoteca pagada 268.000 € de donde 8.924 € son intereses
> ...



Entre que los números son fachas, y que al españolito medio ya le cuesta saber la diferencia entre sumar y multiplicar...

Mejor, si luego vienen mal dadas (hay 30 años para que pueda ir pasando), se acoje uno a la plataforma de desahuciados más próxima, y a dar pena y llorar delante de las cámaras de los perrolitos como si no hubiese un mañana.



Mentecaliente2 dijo:


> Mañana a ver si llegamos al 3,4 que me pone mucho. Y el 3,5 para la semana que viene.



Mi opinión es que a partir de la semana que viene empezará a estar más plana con ligeras subidas para ir descontando la próxima subida de tipos. Y a partir de la próxima reunión del BCE el día 2, de nuevo se disparará recortando los 50 pbs previstos, porque la economía necesita de esas subidas como el comer, aunque la mantengan retenida con subidas de chichinabo para lo que en realidad hace falta.


----------



## Burbujo II (Jueves a la(s) 11:00 AM)

*NOTARIOS: DEBACLE DE LA COMPRAVENTA EN MADRID, CAÍDA DEL 14%*


----------



## Burbujo II (Jueves a la(s) 11:52 AM)

*3,325 *


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Jueves a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *3,325 *



Ligera caída hoy - como ya comentó @Besucher más arriba, seguramente veamos pequeños botes hasta la reunión del BCE que es cuando llegarán las siguientes subidas gordas.


----------



## Burbujo II (Jueves a la(s) 12:23 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Ligera caída hoy - como ya comentó otro forero páginas atrás, seguramente veamos pequeños botes hasta la reunión del BCE que es cuando llegarán las siguientes subidas gordas.



<URGENTE> EL BCE PREPARARA UNA SUBIDA DE TIPOS QUE SUPERARÁ A LA DE LA FED POR PRIMERA VEZ EN MÁS DE UNA DÉCADA


----------



## terraenxebre (Jueves a la(s) 12:30 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> Euribor hoy: +3.37%
> Media mes: +3.327%



Esa es de 5 para arriba


----------



## Bangk (Jueves a la(s) 12:41 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> <URGENTE> EL BCE PREPARARA UNA SUBIDA DE TIPOS QUE SUPERARÁ A LA DE LA FED POR PRIMERA VEZ EN MÁS DE UNA DÉCADA



La FED tirara por 25pb y el BCE seguira en sus 50pb. No es nada espectacular, ya que Powell empezo a subir tipos bastante antes que la momia lagarta


----------



## Burbujo II (Jueves a la(s) 12:44 PM)

Bangk dijo:


> La FED tirara por 25pb y el BCE seguira en sus 50pb. No es nada espectacular, ya que Powell empezo a subir tipos bastante antes que la momia lagarta



Que sí, que sí.

Que según lo que tú mismo estás diciendo, el euribor se va al 4% este año.

Sanamente.


----------



## terraenxebre (Jueves a la(s) 12:45 PM)

Bangk dijo:


> La FED tirara por 25pb y el BCE seguira en sus 50pb. No es nada espectacular, ya que Powell empezo a subir tipos bastante antes que la momia lagarta



Creo que va a ser a partir de los 3/4 de punto


----------



## Bangk (Jueves a la(s) 12:48 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Que sí, que sí.
> 
> Que según lo que tú mismo estás diciendo, el euribor se va al 4% este año.
> 
> Sanamente.





terraenxebre dijo:


> Creo que va a ser a partir de los 3/4 de punto



Ojala, seria brutal


----------



## peterr (Jueves a la(s) 12:50 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Que sí, que sí.
> 
> Que según lo que tú mismo estás diciendo, el euribor se va al 4% este año.
> 
> Sanamente.



Al 4% sube en febrero.
Quedan 5 reuniones del BCE de enero a junio, y ya han dicho que en todas van a subir tipos.
Es más, han dicho que en las 2 próximas reuniones la subida será de 50 puntos.
Así que ve haciendo la idea de un 4,5-5% en Junio.
Ruina absoluta.


----------



## Burbujo II (Jueves a la(s) 12:55 PM)

peterr dijo:


> Al 4% sube en febrero.
> Quedan 5 reuniones del BCE de enero a junio, y ya han dicho que en todas van a subir tipos.
> Es más, han dicho que en las 2 próximas reuniones la subida será de 50 puntos.
> Así que ve haciendo la idea de un 4,5-5% en Junio.
> Ruina absoluta.



Esa es la cuenta que vamos echando, sí.

Pero luego llega enero y lo paran en el 3,3 todo el mes.

Al final, digamos que con las subidas del BCE, la media mensual va subiendo 0,3.

En algún momento habrá estabilización de la inflación interanual, y los bancos moderarán subidas.


----------



## terraenxebre (Jueves a la(s) 12:56 PM)

Bangk dijo:


> Ojala, seria brutal



Medio punto ya lo tiene subido...aunque eran otros tiempos más fáciles que estos


----------



## terraenxebre (Jueves a la(s) 12:57 PM)

O suben sueldos a lo bestia o guanohispan


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Jueves a la(s) 1:01 PM)

terraenxebre dijo:


> O suben sueldos a lo bestia o guanohispan



El BCE dice que se vienen subidas de sueldo... y por lo tanto, van a subir los tipos más aún.








ECB sees ‘very strong’ wage growth ahead as more rate hikes planned


European Central Bank indicates likelihood of several years for salaries to adjust fully to recent shocks




www.irishtimes.com


----------



## terraenxebre (Jueves a la(s) 1:05 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> El BCE dice que se vienen subidas de sueldo... y por lo tanto, van a subir los tipos más aún.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veamos esas subidas....


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (Jueves a la(s) 1:06 PM)

Serpiente_Plyskeen dijo:


> El BCE dice que se vienen subidas de sueldo... y por lo tanto, van a subir los tipos más aún.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo ya rondo los 72k en mi trabajo


----------



## Guillotin (Jueves a la(s) 1:14 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> *NOTARIOS: DEBACLE DE LA COMPRAVENTA EN MADRID, CAÍDA DEL 14%*



¡Broootal!

Un poquito de cuartelillo para el imbersó.
Pues si no los vendemos los alquilamos y si no los alquilamos, los guardamos.


----------



## Burbujo II (Jueves a la(s) 1:18 PM)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¡Broootal!
> 
> Un poquito de cuartelillo para el imbersó.
> Pues si no los vendemos los alquilamos y si no los alquilamos, los guardamos.



Efectivamente, la oferta de alquileres ha subido un 12% en mes y medio.


----------



## Burbujo II (Jueves a la(s) 1:20 PM)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¡Broootal!
> 
> Un poquito de cuartelillo para el imbersó.
> Pues si no los vendemos los alquilamos y si no los alquilamos, los guardamos.



Pásese por aquí...

*LA LANGOSTADA HOLDEA SUS ZULOS. SEGUIMIENTO DEL ALQUILER EN MADRID*


----------



## PEACE-PLEASE (Jueves a la(s) 1:31 PM)

terraenxebre dijo:


> O suben sueldos a lo bestia o guanohispan



Para subir sueldos tiene que haber un soporte de base, por ejemplo una mayor productividad en el país.

Si suben los sueldos sin soporte alguno "porque sube el IPC", entonces subirá aun más la inflación, y habrá quiebras masivas de empresas que conducen a paro


----------



## Guillotin (Jueves a la(s) 1:36 PM)




----------



## peterr (Jueves a la(s) 1:53 PM)

Burbujo II dijo:


> Esa es la cuenta que vamos echando, sí.
> 
> Pero luego llega enero y lo paran en el 3,3 todo el mes.
> 
> ...



Ya han dicho el BCE que no van a moderar las subidas.
En europa la inflación está mucho peor que en EEUU, no tiene nada que ver. Ya han dicho que si se quiere llegar al 2%, queda todavía mucho recorrido.
Un euribor 4% a finales año es poquísimo, para bajar la inflación al 2% el Euribor debe quedarse al menos al 4,5%-5%.
En europa no hay prácticamente hipotecas variables, están casi todas en España, Grecia y Portugal, por lo que al BCE les importan poco las consecuencias dentro de ese campo. Esos países pintan entre poco y nada en las decisiones.


----------



## Avulense64 (Jueves a la(s) 1:58 PM)

Guillotin dijo:


> ¡Broootal!
> 
> Un poquito de cuartelillo para el imbersó.
> Pues si no los vendemos los alquilamos y si no los alquilamos, los guardamos.



Y si no,.lo quemamos.


----------



## Serpiente_Plyskeen (Viernes a la(s) 11:55 AM)

Euribor hoy: +3.315%
Media mes: +3.326%
Otra bajadita hoy... Algo se está cociendo!


----------

